# *** Fenix User Group ***



## king2penn (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi guys, gathering all fenix owners here on CPF. There does'nt seem to be a general thread for us Fenix users... 

1.Steven (Fenix TK11, Fenix L2D)


----------



## nathan310 (Sep 5, 2008)

Nathan

P1D Q5(Currently My Girlfriend's EDC)
P2D Q5(My Main EDC)
P3D Q5
TK 10
L0D


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Sep 5, 2008)

Jay,

L1D-Q5, L2d-Q5, E01 and 20 others


----------



## Kilovolt (Sep 5, 2008)

Francesco,

P1CE, P1DCE, P2D, P3D, L1DCE, L0D, L0DCE, L0DRB80, E0, E01, TK10, E20



BTW King2penn, :welcome:


----------



## Gator762 (Sep 5, 2008)

L0D Q4
L1D CE, L1D Q5 with L2D lego set.


----------



## AlexLED (Sep 5, 2008)

L1D, E0


----------



## webley445 (Sep 5, 2008)

L1D (dedicated car light)
P2D Premium Q5 (edc/home)
P3D Premium Q5 (work)


----------



## RainerWahnsinn (Sep 5, 2008)

L0Titan, P1DCE,L2P,L2D,P3D-Rebel,TK10,E20


----------



## Gado (Sep 5, 2008)

Black L1D Q5 Smooth


----------



## Helmut.G (Sep 5, 2008)

I guess there are far too much fenix users around to count them 
I got the T1, P3D 100 and one L2D Q5
I also owned a L0D but it was so small that I lost it


----------



## coyote223 (Sep 5, 2008)

Just 2 Tk11's so far. :wave:


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Sep 5, 2008)

Is this a 12 step program? :laughing:

Hi, my name is Andrew and I'm a fenix-a-holic.

2x L2D, 1x L1D, 3x L0D, 2x E01, and 1xP2D that I won in the fenix-store raffle for completing a survey.

I've also bought several E01's and L0D's as gifts. . . .


----------



## nerdgineer (Sep 5, 2008)

Still have: 2x L1Ps, 2x Civictor V1s, 2x E0s, E1, L0P, 2x L1D-CE, P2D body. Not counting a bunch I've given away as gifts.

Early adopter, I guess...


----------



## NutSAK (Sep 5, 2008)

Terry:

L1P
L2P
L2P w/Nekomane CR123 body
L0D R80
2x L2D Premium R100
P1-CE Q2 Fenix Store Special Edition (not P1D)
P2D-CE
E01
Extra L1D and P2D bodies


----------



## ninjaboigt (Sep 5, 2008)

p2d
eo1
p3d
tk20


----------



## GrAndAG (Sep 5, 2008)

The list in my signature.


----------



## ozner1991 (Sep 5, 2008)

l2d q2
l1d q5
e01

(and planning for more)


----------



## datiLED (Sep 5, 2008)

My current Fenix collection includes:
E0 x2
L0P-SE
L0D
L1T
L2T
P1 x3
P1-CE (Q5)
P2D-CE
T1

And my wife has a purple E01.

Of course I have bought, modded and sold dozens more.


----------



## Kanai (Sep 5, 2008)

Kanai's collection
P2 D CE Q5
L1 D CE Q5
L2 D CE Q5
L2 D CE
LOD CE
Gave away all non cree Fenixs'.


----------



## jrmy0641 (Sep 5, 2008)

Just one l2d q5 here


----------



## Jarl (Sep 5, 2008)

This is going to be the biggest thread ever 

L2D, TK11, E01, E0.


----------



## WadeF (Sep 5, 2008)

Let's see..

P3D Black P4 modded to Q5 by 4sevens.
P3D Black Rebel 100
P1D Black P4
P2D Natrual Q2
P2D Olive Q5
T1
TK10 Olive, TK10 Black
E01 in Olive, Black, Orange, Blue, and Purple
E0 in Natural
2 x LOD Q4 Red


----------



## steel (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi all

lod ce
lod q4 edc
eo 
eo1
tk20 

greg


----------



## Nake (Sep 5, 2008)

Here's mine.

P1 seoul blk
P1 CE Cree UV blk
P1 CE R2 nat
LOD Q4 blk 
LOD Q5 blk
P1D seoul blk
P1D seoul nat
P1D CE R2 FLuPIC blk
P1D CE Q5 nat
P1D CE Q5 silver
P2D CE R2 blk
P2D RB100 nat
P3D RB100 tactical 2 cell body blk 
P3D CE Q2 PLJ nat
L2D CE R2 blk


----------



## DUQ (Sep 5, 2008)

E01 Blue
E01 Gold


----------



## qip (Sep 5, 2008)

L1D Q5
L2D Q5
P2D Q5
LOD Q4
TK20 most likely buying 


Nake how does that R2 L2D compare to Q5 very noticeable or not so much


----------



## DoubleDutch (Sep 5, 2008)

LOD-Q4 Olive
Civictor
3 x E0
E01

Kees


----------



## MWClint (Sep 5, 2008)

L2D CE Q5 w/P2D lego
2x L0D CE Q4
LO-Ti


----------



## perungestal (Sep 5, 2008)

I'v got a TK-10 and a e01.


----------



## alphazeta (Sep 5, 2008)

still in my collection:
l2dce q5
p3dce r2
tk10
lodce
e0
e1 ssc p4

sold or given away:
lopse
p1dce
p2dce
p3dce(s)
l1dce(s)


----------



## Nake (Sep 5, 2008)

qip;Nake how does that R2 L2D compare to Q5 very noticeable or not so much[/quote said:


> The L2D started out as an RB100, so I didn't get any Q5 readings. Probably not much difference.


----------



## Ritch (Sep 5, 2008)

E0 2x
E01
E1
L0P
L0D 2x
L0D CE 2x
L0D Q4
L1P
L1T 2x
L1T with CR123 body
L1D CE
L2T 2x
P1 2x
P1D
P1D CE 3x
P1D CE with Leef body
P1D Q2 2x
P1D Q5
P1D Q5 with Leef body
P2D CE
P2D Q2

> richard


----------



## jag808808 (Sep 5, 2008)

Aloha all! :wave:

EO1 x5 (4 purple 1 blue, each family assigned 1 to keys)
L2S (my honey's edc in purse)
L2T (gave to my neighbor/drinking partner)
L2D-CE (little girls light)
L2D-Q5 (small backup light in kitchen)

Aloha,

jag


----------



## JWP_EE (Sep 5, 2008)

E01 Blue
E01 Black
L2D CE


----------



## Lane (Sep 5, 2008)

Checking in:

P2D
LOD


----------



## LawLight (Sep 5, 2008)

P2D Q5 natural
LOD CE natural
T1 Olive


----------



## JohnR66 (Sep 5, 2008)

L2D CE
L0D CE
Got them in March of '07. Surprised I have not lost the little one yet it is my EDC.


----------



## HaroldB (Sep 5, 2008)

Only one, but it's great - L2D :wave:


----------



## alex_ny (Sep 5, 2008)

t1 - stolen 


tk11
e01 gold
and looking to buy tk20


----------



## nanotech17 (Sep 5, 2008)

P3D P4 - sold
P2D P4 - wiffy edc
P1D CE Modded to Q5 - sold
LOD CE modded with SSC P4 - sold
P1D Q5 - with leef body
P1 CE P4 modded with 5 modes circuit
P2D RB100 - very dim after a month use return and was replace by the P2D Q5 with reverse battery protection circuit - Thx Fenix-Store.
L2D Q5 - with Malaysian serial number.
Olive L1D P4 - swap the body for my Amilite Cuty XRE - beat my modded E2L with 19mm McR reflector.
3xE01 - 2 olive and 1 orange.

All the switch module has been replace by the tactical forward switch module.


----------



## Sir Lightalot (Sep 5, 2008)

LOD olive
E01 blue
L2D Q5 (lost)


----------



## MoreLumens4Me (Sep 6, 2008)

I have a p3d q5; it is my edc light. I love it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Glowman (Sep 6, 2008)

L0D -sold
L0D REBEL
L0D Q4 olive
L1D Q5 olive -EDCing now
L1D Q5 BLACK
L2D P4 BLACK
L2D Q5 BLACK
P3D P4
P2D olive  -just sold


----------



## worldedit (Sep 6, 2008)

E01 on necklace, another for backup
L2T v1 SSC P4 mod in pocket, another for backup
L2D Cree Q5 mod was my first light with serious output

Fenix are my favourite lights :thumbsup:


----------



## Noobiwan (Sep 6, 2008)

p2d Q5 (2)
p3d Q5
T1
TK-11

Is it taboo to mention my other lights that aren't Fenix lights?


----------



## pelks (Sep 6, 2008)

It seems I love my L1's
Use every one regularly.


L1T (Computer Room)
L1D (EDC)
L1P (Workshop)

More to come though


----------



## Closet_Flashaholic (Sep 6, 2008)

This thread is going to play "heck" with searching, but I never had much luck using search anyways....

P1D CE*
P3D Q5
L1D CE - Best Single AA light for EDC - ever (IMHO of course).
L2D CE*
L2D Q5

* - currently out on loan

and a whole bunch of other manufacturer's lights...

(Yes, I'm addicted - can anyone point me to the thread that has the 10 steps for recovering flashaholics?)


----------



## alk007 (Sep 6, 2008)

*L0D* RB80
*L0D* Q4
*E01*
*L2D* Q5 (+ L1D body)
*TK11*


----------



## Sector7 (Sep 6, 2008)

L1D CE +(L2D body w/Tactical Clickie)
L1D Premium Q5
L2D CE
L2D Premium Q5
P3D Premium Q5
2x E01


----------



## DArklite (Sep 6, 2008)

L0D RB80
P1D Q5


----------



## crazee horse (Sep 6, 2008)

just a 
TK10 &
2 EO1"s
Terry.


----------



## avery (Sep 6, 2008)

P2D
E1


----------



## DoubleDutch (Sep 6, 2008)

avery said:


> P2D
> E1


 

:welcome:

Kees


----------



## Bomo (Sep 6, 2008)

E0 (edc)
E1
L0D (Wife's purse)
L0D Q4 (edc)
L1D (Briefcase)
L2D (Bike light - mostly)

I was fortunate to join CPF shortly before the CREE revolution. The L2D works well as a bike (and general purpose) light.


----------



## LED-holic (Sep 6, 2008)

E0
E01
L0D Q4
L1D Q5
P2D Q5
L2D Q5


----------



## streetmaster (Sep 6, 2008)

L1D Q5 Prem
L2D Q5 Prem
P2D Q5 Prem
E01 Black
E01 Olive


----------



## Sharpy_swe (Sep 6, 2008)

E0 natural
E0 natural
E01 blue
E01 gold
L0D RB80 natural
P1 black
L2D CE black
P3D RB100 natural

+
White diffuser
Red diffuser


----------



## max6166 (Sep 6, 2008)

Just an E01 Gold, but definitely planning on getting more! :thumbsup:


----------



## ernsanada (Sep 6, 2008)

I think these are all my Fenix lights. 







I forgot this one.


----------



## Paul520 (Sep 6, 2008)

Only an L2D R100, 2nd one works perfect, 1st one was a total lemon.


----------



## diff_lock2 (Sep 6, 2008)

L2D Q5
E01


----------



## youreacrab (Sep 6, 2008)

sorry but what is the point of this thread other than to get snagged in every search for any fenix model?


----------



## king2penn (Sep 8, 2008)

My TK11 at 60 lumens seem to throw further than my L2D at 180 lumens... any explaination???:thinking:


----------



## Rat6P (Sep 8, 2008)

youreacrab said:


> sorry but what is the point of this thread other than to get snagged in every search for any fenix model?




+1!


I love Fenix, but who really cares which ones i have.
Sure if its a big write up explaining the different uses and experiences I have had with my Fenix lights...cool. But this!!!
:shrug:

:thumbsdow


----------



## AquaVu (Sep 25, 2008)

My first Fenix is a TK11. I have a Fenix PD20 on the way


----------



## unique (Sep 25, 2008)

TK10
E01

People here seem to have more TK11's than TK10's.


----------



## santza (Sep 25, 2008)

L2D RB100 black since january 2008
L1D tube&tailcap black
P2D tube&tailcap black
E01 olive
Fenix red filter
Fenix white diffuser
Fenix red diffuser
3xfenix bike mount


----------



## HKJ (Sep 25, 2008)

I also uses some Fenix lights, here are most of them:







I also have a TK20 in the mail, and it has been there for some weeks!


----------



## crazee horse (Sep 26, 2008)

hat a beautiful sight!


----------



## alleycat8675309 (Sep 26, 2008)

- TK11 for me
- TK10 bought for a brother
- LD20 on the way (pre-sold to another brother, but I get to break it in for one night).
- another LD20 ????


----------



## WadeF (Sep 26, 2008)

king2penn said:


> My TK11 at 60 lumens seem to throw further than my L2D at 180 lumens... any explaination???:thinking:


 
The TK11's much larger and smooth reflector produces a more focused beam.


----------



## Tomcat! (Sep 26, 2008)

L1T v2.0
L2T with CR123 tube
L2DCE x2
L2D R100
P1DCE
P1DCE Q5 (keychain EDC)
P2DCE
P3DCE
P2D R100 (backpack EDC)
P3D R100 (work EDC)
T1 SMO

I love the P1Ds as keychain lights because they are so bright and robust for their size. I prefer the short fat form factor to the longer E series, but that's just a personal choice. The P1Ds also have extra 'wow' factor for showing off to non-flashaholics. :devil:
After reading all the negative feedback about the T1 clip when it first came out, I waited until the Fenix Store offered it with a smooth reflector, not just because of the throw, but also because I figured that as the reflector was an afterthought, the head would be easy to dismantle so I could get the clip off. Turned out to be right, which meant in 5 minutes I could cure the body scraping problem with the aid of the outer sheath from an old microphone cable threaded over the clip wire. Just as well 'cos with that 'virtual' knurling it's the only thing to grip onto!


----------



## Nake (Sep 26, 2008)

Tomcat! said:


> I love the P1Ds as keychain lights because they are so bright and robust for their size. I prefer the short fat form factor to the longer E series, but that's just a personal choice.


 
I'm confused, what "E" series do you speak of?


----------



## Tomcat! (Sep 26, 2008)

Nake said:


> I'm confused, what "E" series do you speak of?



 What I meant was torches like the E01 and L0D as keychain lights. That's what happens when you spend a couple of hours online talking Surefire to people while cooking dinner and suddenly switch topics. Doh!


----------



## Nake (Sep 26, 2008)

Tomcat! said:


> What I meant was torches like the E01 and L0D as keychain lights. That's what happens when you spend a couple of hours online talking Surefire to people while cooking dinner and suddenly switch topics. Doh!


 
lol, ok I get it now.


----------



## Moke (May 9, 2012)

Just received my first one.
TK11 R5
And I like it!


----------



## Cataract (May 9, 2012)

Nice revival

E0
E01
LD01
E05
PD20
PD30
L2D
TK11 
TK20
TK15
LD40
TK40
TK45
TK70
HL20
HP10
HP20

I might have missed one or two plus I'm sure I'll get a few more soon...


----------



## msloshooter (May 9, 2012)

TK 11
TK 30(two, one on rifle and one for duty)
TK 21
TA 30
PD 30

I am a Deputy Sheriff and I have used all of these lights on duty at one time or another. They have been dropped, slammed, used as impact tools, and generally abused. None have failed, I have sworn off of much more expensive lights and almost my entire department (about 150 sworn) now uses at least one Fenix.


----------



## 28gauge (May 9, 2012)

I have a few Fenix's. Of course the E01 aaa which is a great light IMHO. I also have the E11 and the E21. Quality seems really good. I just bought a PD 20-single cr123 which brings me to the point of this post. For the most part I find Fenix a little over complicated. While they provide good brightness and run times, they have too many modes/levels. This can make usage cumbersome. It was for that reason that I chose to pass on the P 22 and go for the older P 20 R5. The new "improved" side selector switch remembers your last brightness level, but you have to cycle through 4 levels to get where you want. You then may not remember the last level you were on and not know where the light will start on turn on. With the older model with a twist of the head you can select turbo, and open up on the brightest level or standard mode and open up on the lowest, general usage level. This works for me. I can set the head to turbo without turning the light on and checking, and have the light ready as a tactical light or just leave the head in the general mode and cycle higher there when I'm in a non urgent situation. For that reason I'd be interested in the PD 30 over the PD 32.


----------



## zenbeam (May 9, 2012)

See my signature. It magically updates when I buy new lights too. :thumbsup:

I really enjoy my tiny Fenix's and even managed to get a smile from my wife when I gave her a purple (pink to most of us) E01 that came with LD01 gift set. The only reason I still list an E01 as owned, is because I liked hers so much, I picked up a blue E01 for myself!

But as for a medium powerhouse type light.... my *TK21* is still dubbed the *"light cannon"* of my collection. Just an awesome flashlight!


----------



## F250XLT (May 9, 2012)

I only have a couple E01's, I haven't seen anything lately that has piqued my interest.


----------



## my#1hobby (May 9, 2012)

Great lights! Never had one fail on me...

E01 x4
E05 x2
LD10
TK35
TK40
TK45
TK60
TK70


----------



## ShiningKnight (May 9, 2012)

3x E05
E21
2x LD10
LD40
TK41

I am a newby and have discovered this kind of flashlights not that long ago. The Fenix lights are all my (and GF's) lights at this moment.

Dirk


----------



## BIG45-70 (May 9, 2012)

E01, E05, TK41 here. I've owner many others that have since been sold. All have been great, tough lights.


----------



## anjari_br (May 9, 2012)

[/IMG] My short colection...
PD32
LD10
PD20
LD01
E01


----------



## ChrisGarrett (May 9, 2012)

P1D and a PD32.

Like them both.

Chris


----------



## Ezeriel (May 9, 2012)

LD20 (Q5)
TK20 (Q5)
TK45 ( :rock: )


----------



## Labrador72 (May 9, 2012)

LD01 R4
LD10 R5
LD20 R5
PD30 R5
PD31 R5 + PD32 tailcap
All Fenix diffusers/filters available for the above lights
Fenix headband



28gauge said:


> I have a few Fenix's. Of course the E01 aaa which is a great light IMHO. I also have the E11 and the E21. Quality seems really good. I just bought a PD 20-single cr123 which brings me to the point of this post. For the most part I find Fenix a little over complicated. While they provide good brightness and run times, they have too many modes/levels. This can make usage cumbersome. It was for that reason that I chose to pass on the P 22 and go for the older P 20 R5. The new "improved" side selector switch remembers your last brightness level, but you have to cycle through 4 levels to get where you want. You then may not remember the last level you were on and not know where the light will start on turn on. With the older model with a twist of the head you can select turbo, and open up on the brightest level or standard mode and open up on the lowest, general usage level. This works for me. I can set the head to turbo without turning the light on and checking, and have the light ready as a tactical light or just leave the head in the general mode and cycle higher there when I'm in a non urgent situation. For that reason I'd be interested in the PD 30 over the PD 32.


Totally agree with you, got to the same conclusion when I had to decide over the LD10/LD20 and LD12/LD22.
Some people prefer or need their light to go on at a certain brightness level: in that case the LD10/LD22 are good choice, especially considering they have a forward clicky and improved runtimes.



28gauge said:


> For that reason I'd be interested in the PD 30 over the PD 32.


Check out thePD 31 it´s the same size of the PD32 and can take a 18650 but has the same old UI as the LD10, LD20, PD30, etc. It´s probably discontinued but it can still be found in several online stores. It´s even compatible with the PD32 tailcap so you can mod it into a forward clicky.

I decided to go for the PD31 but ended up getting the PD30 too: I like them both!
The PD31 is slightly brighter, has slightly more throw, has Li-ion battery compatibility.
The PD30 only takes CR123s but its performance is nearly as good as the PD31/PD32 but much more compact. I´ve seen posts of people claiming to use it with an unprotected 17670 Li-ion without any problems.


----------



## webmedic (May 9, 2012)

don't have any yet but have been looking at the ld42 and ld22

Maybe a few others also like the head lamp one.

I really like that they have very respectable low light run times combined withe a decent lumin output for the high/turbo output.


----------



## edpmis02 (May 9, 2012)

1 L0D Q4
1 L2D Q2
2 LD01 R4 
1 LD01 R5 Stainless Steel 
2 E01 (purple) ** Both were free **


----------



## bbb74 (May 10, 2012)

LD20 R4
LD25
LD40 (my Dad's really)
TK41
E01 x 2
LD01 (my brother's really)


No probs with any of them except one E01 seemed to half die after the kids put a battery in it the wrong way around. Then it got lost as well, and one night 6 months later I saw an odd glow from inside one of my stereo speakers and I'm pretty sure its the missing E01 and the battery had recovered enough voltage to turn on very dimly for a brief period.

They all get used, the LD20, LD25 and LD01 in particular. TK41 gets used every few weeks for camping (its a great camping light in high mode with the AOD-L diffuser) or hiking. The LD01 had basically no anodising left after being used daily on a keyring with literally about 200 keys on it, its been replaced by a zebralight H51fw in that role now.


----------



## BullsEyeLantern (May 10, 2012)

LD10
E05
E15
TK15
TK41
TK70


----------



## Jash (May 11, 2012)

TK40, TK20, TK41, TK60, TK12, E20, E21, EO5, EO1, LD20, PD20, HL21.

I really like Fenix lights. I'll likely add to the collection as time goes. Still love the TK40. It's a benchmark light worthy to be in the Flashlight Hall of Fame.


----------



## kj2 (May 11, 2012)

E01, E11, E20, E21, TK11 R2, TK21, TK35, TK41, TK70


----------



## Labrador72 (May 11, 2012)

kj2 said:


> E01, E11, E20, E21, TK11 R2, TK21, TK35, TK41, TK70


Not even one from the LD or PD series? :devil:


----------



## Divine_Madcat (May 11, 2012)

I have an E21, and a TK15. I love em both, but i am a little disappointed that my Tk15 already has a few anno chips in tailcap threads/battery area, and managed to lose some black when dropped on tile from about 2 feet (a very small nick on the bezel.. no biggie). Doesn't stop me from using it everyday though..


----------



## kj2 (May 11, 2012)

Labrador72 said:


> Not even one from the LD or PD series? :devil:


Am looking for a LD22 or LD12, but yeah, my wallet has a hole 
And don't like the PD series, because of the 123 batteries. Are expensive, and Fenix only support 3V 123 batteries.


----------



## välineurheilija (May 11, 2012)

E01,ld01,ld10,l2d,ld20,tk10,tk20,tk40 and nothing bad to say about these Edit:i forgot the MC10


----------



## jimmyt1977 (May 11, 2012)

I only have 2 so far: TK70 and TK41 both awesome lights


----------



## menoceros (May 14, 2012)

Eo1 x4
E15
E21 x 2
LD01
LD10
LD15
LD25
PD10
PD30
TK21


----------



## rcyo88 (May 16, 2012)

just 2 types so far. bought another E05 for my gf. 
P2D CE
E05 r2


----------



## Labrador72 (May 16, 2012)

kj2 said:


> Am looking for a LD22 or LD12, but yeah, my wallet has a hole
> And don't like the PD series, because of the 123 batteries. Are expensive, and Fenix only support 3V 123 batteries.


Same here or rather than the wallet is my credit card to have a whole this month! 
At least, I haven't seen any new light that must have at all cost so it's not that painful. I'm probably safe till the end of the year when I'm sure a few new Fenix models or upgrades will come out... I'll be saving in the meantime!


----------



## kj2 (May 16, 2012)

Labrador72 said:


> Same here or rather than the wallet is my credit card to have a whole this month!
> At least, I haven't seen any new light that must have at all cost so it's not that painful. I'm probably safe till the end of the year when I'm sure a few new Fenix models or upgrades will come out... I'll be saving in the meantime!


If Fenix starts to support 3.2V CR123 -than I will consider to buy one. But for now, no new Fenix light for me. That new version of the TK35 is nice, but not a light that everybody must have.
Am thinking more to buy a Sunwayman T40CS, but am still waiting for the U2 version to hit the stores.


----------



## carfiguy (May 17, 2012)

mark

E21 (yes I know)
TK41


----------



## awyeah (May 17, 2012)

I've got an LD20 Q5 and an E15.


----------



## awyeah (May 17, 2012)

Here's a question for you Fenix experts: What do the different series mean? (e.g. LD, TA, TK, PD, E) Some of them have similar lights.


----------



## Labrador72 (May 17, 2012)

awyeah said:


> Her's a question for you Fenix experts: What do the different series mean? (e.g. LD, TA, TK, PD, E) Some of them have similar lights.


You don't need to be an expert to know this but Fenix names can confusing at the beginning:
LD: is the AA/AAA series
PD: is the CR123 series
TK: I think stands for "tank" - I guess because is the most rugged series - they are mostly throwers and different models take different battery types
TA: Is similar to the TK but the lights have revolving ring to select output or something to that effect
E: is the "poor's man" Fenix series - budget lights that are actually very good but cheaper and less fancy than those from the other series (e.g.: less output levels)

If you donwload the Fenix catalog from their website should have brief explanations for each series.


----------



## awyeah (May 17, 2012)

Gotcha. I kind of figured that, but I wanted some validation... I assume TA means tactical.


----------



## biglights (May 17, 2012)

Nice, I started out with an E21, then got a TK41 very sweet light. Picked up the beast TK70 next.


----------



## awyeah (May 17, 2012)

One of the things I like about the E15, btw, is the fact that it's a twisty. Fenix doesn't have a lot of twisties - I think the PD10 is the only other one, but for my keychain, I like being able to lock out the light.


----------



## Patriot (May 17, 2012)

Newest in the collection is the RC-10. 

Several LD's
Several PD's


----------



## Cataract (May 28, 2012)

Labrador72 said:


> You don't need to be an expert to know this but Fenix names can confusing at the beginning:
> LD: is the AA/AAA series
> PD: is the CR123 series
> TK: I think stands for "tank" - I guess because is the most rugged series - they are mostly throwers and different models take different battery types
> ...




Small addition:
E is the AAA budget series now (I think they used to have some bigger lights in the E series a while ago, but no more)
TA means Tactical - because of the momentary on feature and they're also throwers.


----------



## msloshooter (May 28, 2012)

I have two TK 30's, TK 11, TA 30, TK 21, and a PD 30. Most have been used on duty in an leo role. Plenty of dings dents and scratches all work as new


----------



## vlad_stef2002 (May 28, 2012)

I have one nasty little PD 31 and love it.It's my EDC.


----------



## roadkill1109 (May 28, 2012)

E21
TK35

soon:

PD32


----------



## regulation (May 29, 2012)

> Newest in the collection is the RC-10.


Hi Patriot,
How is your RC10 work.
It seems that there are quite few topics or feedbacks about this light.


----------



## shelm (May 29, 2012)

shelm

LD01


----------



## Hansiii (May 30, 2012)

I own 

Fenix E05 with my name laserengraved on it
Fenix LD20 Q5 (good old style :goodjob

and the best:

Fenix TK40


----------



## AbdnBob (May 30, 2012)

I always loved flashlights but only got into higher-end LEDs 18 months ago after my 15yr old 5D Mag died due to alkaline battery leakage. It's replacement? A Fenix E21! Fenix collection now stands at:

E21
PD31 (was my EDC before getting a ZL H51)
TK21 (mountain biking helmet light)
TK41
LD10

Really enjoy their lights! Been meaning to pick up an E05 and E11 for ages. Would love find justification for a TK60 and/or TK70 but finding high quality D-cells is proving tricksy in the UK. Quite tempted by the LD41, when it appears.


----------



## edpmis02 (May 31, 2012)

edpmis02 said:


> 1 L0D Q4
> 1  L2D Q2
> 2 LD01 R4
> 1 LD01 R5 Stainless Steel
> 2 E01 (purple) ** Both were free **



New arrivals: All had dry threads.

LD25
HL21 Mini Headlamp
LD10 & E05 LED Flashlight Combo Pack
4-Piece Accessory Kit for LD series


----------



## Silent_Thunder (Jun 1, 2012)

PD20
TK12 R2


----------



## loquutis79 (Jun 4, 2012)

See my signature.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2012)

regulation said:


> Hi Patriot,
> How is your RC10 work.
> It seems that there are quite few topics or feedbacks about this light.




Seems to be a solid rechargeable. No issues at all and the actual specifications are very close to what is published, both in run-time and brightness.

I was fortunate enough to have the light in hand before the official release. I stated in my youtube video that I didn't think it would be a big hit with CPF's but would be more of a LE, duty and security light. Might have been more popular with a XM-L and non-proprietary cell. Surefire R1 will be released soon but the RC10 should hold it's ground at a fraction of the price.


----------



## peterscm (Jun 25, 2012)

E05
E11
E21
LD22


----------



## Chris762 (Jun 25, 2012)

Labrador72 said:


> Same here or rather than the wallet is my credit card to have a whole this month!
> At least, I haven't seen any new light that must have at all cost so it's not that painful. I'm probably safe till the end of the year when I'm sure a few new Fenix models or upgrades will come out... I'll be saving in the meantime!



The PD32 is an awesome light and it can run on 2x123's or 1x18650 Li-ion. Recharge it whenever and you save a bunch of money. That's what I run as my EDC.



kj2 said:


> If Fenix starts to support 3.2V CR123 -than I will consider to buy one. But for now, no new Fenix light for me. That new version of the TK35 is nice, but not a light that everybody must have.
> Am thinking more to buy a Sunwayman T40CS, but am still waiting for the U2 version to hit the stores.



They designed the PD31 and PD32 to run on the 18650 cell. Don't worry about buying 123's and enjoy the awesome power of a lithium power source!



awyeah said:


> Here's a question for you Fenix experts: What do the different series mean? (e.g. LD, TA, TK, PD, E) Some of them have similar lights.



This was _finally_ defined to the consumer in 2012

E Series - Everday Lighting
LD Series - Limit-Defying
PD Series - Power Delivery
MC Series - Maximum Control
TK Series - Tank Armored
RC Series - Recharging Consistency
HL Series - Headlamp Lighting
HP Series - Headlamp Performance

Phew!

Hope this clears things up!


----------



## markr6 (Jul 17, 2012)

I've become a fan of Fenix lights in the past few months and have a feeling this list will keep growing and growing:

E11 (2 black, 1 silver)
LD10
LD22


----------



## LightCrazy (Aug 7, 2012)

Karl

Just got my first Fenix, an LD22. Nice light. I a already thinkig of aother light that has the same kid of mode adjustment, bit is even brighter without being too big. The TK15 looks nice, but I wanted to try to stay away from the CR123 batteries. Does Fenix have a nice 4AA light similar in futio to the LD22? Thanks for starting this thread.


----------



## LightCrazy (Aug 11, 2012)

I have a LD22 dilemna, question. I like the low moonlight output and the spill in turbo even with the good throw/distance of the hotspot. I also like being able to use AA batteries. BUT... I kind of wish the light was a little shorter, and had a little more distance in Turbo. Anyone know if the PD32 would give me more distance yet not give me "Tunnel Vision"? I know I would have to use CR123 batteries in the PD32, and rechargeable RCR132 batteries are something I have not made the splurge on yet. How about the expense of that single 18.... LI-Ion battery and a charger. Is that better for performance than the 2 CR123 batteries? Thanks.


----------



## d.weglarz13 (Aug 11, 2012)

E11 edc
PD32 edc
TK15
TK70(next on list)


----------



## xlight (Oct 8, 2012)

LD22 TK35 PD32


----------



## Torpedo (Oct 8, 2012)

E05 LD12 E21 and E25 on way.


----------



## Labrador72 (Oct 9, 2012)

LightCrazy said:


> I have a LD22 dilemna, question. I like the low moonlight output and the spill in turbo even with the good throw/distance of the hotspot. I also like being able to use AA batteries. BUT... I kind of wish the light was a little shorter, and had a little more distance in Turbo. Anyone know if the PD32 would give me more distance yet not give me "Tunnel Vision"? I know I would have to use CR123 batteries in the PD32, and rechargeable RCR132 batteries are something I have not made the splurge on yet. How about the expense of that single 18.... LI-Ion battery and a charger. Is that better for performance than the 2 CR123 batteries? Thanks.



If by "distance" you mean throw, yes the PD32 would have better throw by sheer power and perhaps maybe thanks to the slightly bigger head.
Not sure what you mean by tunnel vision. Do you mean it lacks flood? The PD32 has a good balance of flood and throw so the answer is no if it's what you mean.

Regarding the batteries, a 18650 with 3100 mAh probably sells for 20 dollars. You could buy lower mAh cells for less but I'm not sure it's worth as what you save in money you lose in runtime.

However, it's going to be an investment as it will save you buying quite a few CR123 batteries. These days you could buy a budget but reliable charger probably for 20/30 dollars and - with some additional precautions and common sense - be all set to use Li-ion batteries. Fenix is about to release their own 18650 charger for probably 20/30 dollars.

In terms of performance, I'd expect the 18650 (3100 mAh) to give you better runtimes than 2xCR123. In terms of brigthness I'm not sure but any difference shouldn't be significant.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Oct 9, 2012)

TK35 Batch 1 (greenish tint)
E21


----------



## Deeksie (Oct 9, 2012)

TK35 ... only light I have atm.


----------



## yliu (Oct 9, 2012)

LD20, TK12, TK45


----------



## peter_cook2 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi,

Fenix TK11
Fenix TK40

The TK11 is EDC For Work. 

Peter.


----------



## RCS1300 (Oct 10, 2012)

My list is in my signature....


----------



## mgscheue (Oct 11, 2012)

So far: E01, E05, E25.


----------



## Soltani231 (Oct 12, 2012)

E05
E11
E15
LD22
TK21
LD41
TK35
TK45

Debating about getting the PD32


----------



## LightCrazy (Oct 13, 2012)

How have your Fenix 18650 batteries been working? I have two now, but have not used them much yet. I know one package and battery were labelled 3.7 volts, and the other labelled 3.6 volts . The packaging is also slightly different.


----------



## Nippy Dye (Oct 13, 2012)

Only two so far. HL 21 and LD 12. I want more though.


----------



## flashlight chronic (Oct 13, 2012)

This is how my Fenix lights rank in my collection:
My brightest -TK35
My most carried EDC -E11 and E05
My most useful (for my field of work)- MC11
Overall best value- E21


----------



## AaronG (Oct 13, 2012)

Aaron

LD10, E01, E05, E15


----------



## Soltani231 (Oct 13, 2012)

Soltani231 said:


> E05
> E11
> E15
> LD22
> ...



Had them all out


----------



## skylau (Oct 13, 2012)

only 1, LD 12:twothumbs


----------



## parnass (Oct 14, 2012)

skylau said:


> only 1, LD 12:twothumbs



Welcome to CPF, skylau. :welcome:


----------



## twl (Oct 14, 2012)

I have an E05, which I feed lithium primaries, and I like it very much for what it is.
Just a nice plain little light that is very small and easy to use, and not expensive.


----------



## firelord777 (Oct 14, 2012)

LD12, LD41, TK20, and TK41


----------



## LightCrazy (Oct 14, 2012)

No current picture, but I have the E01, E05, E15, LD22 and PD32 S2. The PD32 is my brightest, the E05 is on my key chain, and my current favorite is the E15 which I have on a neck lanyard with a buckle clasp? so I can take it off at a moments notice. For its size, the E15 is incredibly bright. I am running it on a Titanium Innov. lithium cell


----------



## LightCrazy (Oct 14, 2012)

Chris762- You would save ink if you would just list the Fenix lights you "Don't" own  glad to hear Fenix has good customer service if something goes wrong- thanks to people here I tried them and am now hooked.


----------



## LightCrazy (Oct 14, 2012)

Deleted- I double-posted.


----------



## wjv (Oct 15, 2012)

Since this is the Fenix users group. . . 

Is Fenix pronounced 

__
Fenix (long e) so it sounds like Phoenix


OR

_u
Fenix (short e) so the "Fen" is pronounced like the fen in "Fender"

I have a PD22 and an E11, and plan on soon adding an LD12-s2


----------



## chenko (Oct 16, 2012)

E01
TK45
TK41
TK70
(very soon) BT20

Loving them so far. Fenix lights are tough and well regulated. If only they made more neutrals (5-ish bin possibly)!


----------



## Risky (Oct 16, 2012)

Fenix PD32 for now. Bright as hell, I love it!

It's my EDC light.


----------



## Sammy_boy (Oct 16, 2012)

I've just received an E25, not had much chance to play with it but so far I like the side button - though no good tactically of course. Liking the mode memory too. Need to wait for it to get dark to try it out properly!

I've also got an LD01 SS which gets EDC'd sometimes, only just found it after losing it for a few months! Has a nice weight to it, fits in that little 'watch' pocket on my jeans and is bright for an AAA battery light!


----------



## peter_cook2 (Oct 18, 2012)

wjv said:


> Since this is the Fenix users group. . .
> 
> Is Fenix pronounced
> 
> ...



I started off pronouncing it with a short e but now i believe the correct way to pronounce it is with a long e!! 

I guess really its down to personal preferance.


----------



## Isaiah6113 (Oct 18, 2012)

LD01 in the mail . . . 

Matthew


----------



## neutralwhite (Oct 18, 2012)

Darryl.

PD32. owned for near 10 months.
love the fenix torch range, and looking for my next one.

amazed at just how these work, and are way better than what you normally commercially see in the shops.
was close to buying an LENSER until i saw the fenix stuff on youtube, and their positive reviews.

thanks.


----------



## RoBeacon (Oct 18, 2012)

Rob Smith
Fenix Tk-35 First Gen. 820 Lumen Model


----------



## bobfa (Oct 18, 2012)

Bob

LD12 
LD22

looking at some more...


----------



## Soltani231 (Oct 19, 2012)

Soltani231 said:


> Had them all out



Just added the special edition LD01 and PD32(S2) both excellent!


----------



## neutralwhite (Oct 20, 2012)

could i ask, is fenix ahead of the game with Klarus?. seen so many followers liking fenix on facebook like 18,000+ compared to just 1,700 something on Klarus. 
just wondering. never heard of klarus until i found this site. thanks.


----------



## Pretbek (Oct 20, 2012)

LD41
Came in the mail today. 
Compared to the other lights that I own (newbie), I can call it a light cannon. Holy crap.


----------



## marcham (Oct 21, 2012)

LD10 and LD22 on its way... 

Sent from my GT-I9100M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kj2 (Oct 21, 2012)

tnfdy said:


> could i ask, is fenix ahead of the game with Klarus?. seen so many followers liking fenix on facebook like 18,000+ compared to just 1,700 something on Klarus.
> just wondering. never heard of klarus until i found this site. thanks.



The quality of Fenix and Klarus is IMO the same. Klarus is hard to find (buy) in some places. In my country there isn't a seller of Klarus.


----------



## regulation (Oct 22, 2012)

tnfdy said:


> could i ask, is fenix ahead of the game with Klarus?. seen so many followers liking fenix on facebook like 18,000+ compared to just 1,700 something on Klarus.
> just wondering. never heard of klarus until i found this site. thanks.



That's because Fenix has been in this game for many years, while Klarus, and maybe other more names you firstly know, just takes part in this game in recent one or two years.


----------



## Labrador72 (Oct 22, 2012)

Fenix have been around longer and have also gained a reputation for making quality lights and having good QC before releasing new lights, having good CS, and publishing fairly accurate - if not conservative - specs on their lights. You could possibly buy a mulfunctioning light but is very rare.

Klarus has been around for much less. I have three of their lights and quality-wise so far I can't complain but two came saying they included a clip on the box and they didn't include it and the holsters they came with didn't fit the respective lights.


----------



## LightCrazy (Oct 22, 2012)

Can anyone tell me how much more throw the TK11 R5 light has over the PD32 S2 light I currently carry? The lumens are less in the TK11, but the diameter of the reflector is larger. Thanks for the help. Looking for a simple light with more throw than the PD 32. I think I like the twist head adjustment of the TL11. Just low and high, and you know before turning the light on which mode it will be in. Just want to make sure it has more distance before making the plunge.


----------



## Labrador72 (Oct 22, 2012)

TK11 will still have more throw despite of the fewer lumens: you can compare the specs on the Fenix website as the TK11 is still listed.

TK11 - R5: http://www.fenixlight.com/viewproduct.asp?id=119
PD32 - S2: http://www.fenixlight.com/viewnproduct.asp?id=121


----------



## Chris762 (Oct 22, 2012)

LightCrazy said:


> Chris, so you are saying if i get the TK 11 I will get better distance over my PD32? thanks.


You will get better throw, correct. Is there a reason you're going with the TK11 over the TK15?

A quick stat comparison would show that...

TK11 has 22% less output --- compared to PD32S2
TK11 has 52% higher Peak Cd ---compared to PD32S2
TK11 has 24% better measured ANSI distance ---compared to PD32S2


----------



## LightCrazy (Oct 22, 2012)

I already have multi-modes with my LD22 and PD32 lights. Sometimes it is hard to tell if you have the light on high or turbo, until you step up one more time only to find yourself in low mode. With the TK11, tho mode is changed by rotating the bezel from low to high, so it would be easy to figure out what mode the light will be in isn't the TK15 a multi-mode light with strobe, etc? I really don't need another Tactical light with strobe. If you want to PM me some prices...


----------



## Soltani231 (Oct 22, 2012)

tnfdy said:


> could i ask, is fenix ahead of the game with Klarus?. seen so many followers liking fenix on facebook like 18,000+ compared to just 1,700 something on Klarus.
> just wondering. never heard of klarus until i found this site. thanks.



I recently received the Klarus XT 20 and the bezel was delivered scratched up. (See pic attached) The torch was otherwise well built and the click buttons at the end and mode selector are very intuitive. The vendor asked me to send the head back and was supposed to replace with a better condition head. He opened up several other boxes and they all seemed to be scuffed like mine. So it terms of packaging Fenix is better if this happened in shipping. The reseller also pointed out that there was residue on some of the other heads. This could be a QC issue at the Klarus factory. I didn't have it long enough to see how it fairs against Fenix yet but once I get the head back I can give an update if anyone is interested.


----------



## LightCrazy (Oct 28, 2012)

Can someone help me with these fenix lights??? I posted a question in the regular LED thread. I got the TK11, and it throws slightly farther than the PD32s2 light I have. The TK11 and PD 32 S2 lights have different emitters. If I want more throw- actual useable distance, would the TK15 S2 light be the better choice over the TK11? If so I will skip the simple low high modes of the TK11 and return it for the TK15. Thanks to anyone that offers first hand knowledge.


----------



## jamie.91 (Oct 28, 2012)

Fenix LD01 SS Vinhnguyen54 modded, direct drive on 10440, xp-g2, frosted lens .
Pure flood, around 300+ lumens I think?


----------



## Elitl (Oct 28, 2012)

E01
E05
L0D CE
LD01 Q5
LD01 SS Q5
L1D Q5
L2D RB100
LD05
E20
LD15
TK20
PD10 Titan R5
TK11 R2
LD40
TK50
TK30 
TK40
TK35
TK60
TK70

A pic of the family. The missing LD15 is making tour of duty in my B.O.B.


----------



## Chris762 (Oct 29, 2012)

LightCrazy said:


> Can someone help me with these fenix lights??? I posted a question in the regular LED thread. I got the TK11, and it throws slightly farther than the PD32s2 light I have. The TK11 and PD 32 S2 lights have different emitters. If I want more throw- actual useable distance, would the TK15 S2 light be the better choice over the TK11? If so I will skip the simple low high modes of the TK11 and return it for the TK15. Thanks to anyone that offers first hand knowledge.



If you particularly like being able to choose either low or high while the light is off go with the TK11. If this is not a huge concern the TK15 S2 is a much better light for the money with great throw!


----------



## Flashed by a light (Oct 29, 2012)

There are some nice collections in here.

My first 'real' flashlight I bought a couple of years back is the Fenix L1T V2. Still have it and still love it. Overall great quality for the price


----------



## Jash (Oct 29, 2012)

Jash said:


> TK40, TK20, TK41, TK60, TK12, E20, E21, EO5, EO1, LD20, PD20, HL21.
> 
> I really like Fenix lights. I'll likely add to the collection as time goes. Still love the TK40. It's a benchmark light worthy to be in the Flashlight Hall of Fame.



Recently added a PD32, LD40 and an E11. I can't believe I waited so long to get an LD40. It's a marvellous light, as is the PD32 as an EDC. I also added a traffic wand to the LD20 and TK12 as I sometimes work nights as a traffic controller.


----------



## Cataract (Oct 29, 2012)

LightCrazy said:


> Can someone help me with these fenix lights??? I posted a question in the regular LED thread. I got the TK11, and it throws slightly farther than the PD32s2 light I have. The TK11 and PD 32 S2 lights have different emitters. If I want more throw- actual useable distance, would the TK15 S2 light be the better choice over the TK11? If so I will skip the simple low high modes of the TK11 and return it for the TK15. Thanks to anyone that offers first hand knowledge.



I can only speak of what I own, but here's something:
I have a TK15 (R5?), but it doesn't really throw much further than the TK11 (R2), just brighter and wider. The LD40 beats the TK11 like it was yesterday's technology. Better than that I go up to a TK40 ,TK45 and TK70 which make the TK11 look like it's off at any distance.


----------



## youngbushcrafter (Oct 29, 2012)

TK35
TK15
LD25
E05
E01

(The crew)


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 30, 2012)

Gave away 3 of my Fenix lights (TK10, E2O, P3D Q5). Down to 5 models:

TK35
L0D Rebel 80
E01
LD05
PD20

One light for big lighting chores, main keychain light, secondary keychain light for traveling (can't risk losing my sweet L0D Rebel 80), penlight, and a very compact primary EDC light. (Part of me wishes I was this efficient in picking my SureFire lights.)


----------



## The Fred (Oct 31, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> Gave away 3 of my Fenix lights (TK10, E2O, P3D Q5).



OH NO! I love the TK10! I can't find it for sale anywhere.:shakehead


----------



## Labrador72 (Nov 1, 2012)

The Fred said:


> OH NO! I love the TK10! I can't find it for sale anywhere.:shakehead


If you look for them you can still find a couple for sale. I'd e-mail the reseller and ask if they have in stock first just to be sure.
The one I had seen cost 90 euros before shipping so I don't know if it's even worth when for 60 euros you can get a TK15 S2 on sale!
Check the CPF marketplace too, you might find it from one of the resellers there too at a much better price!


----------



## LightCrazy (Nov 1, 2012)

PM me and I'll tell you where I got it. Great price!!


----------



## lswindell4 (Nov 1, 2012)

Lewis,

TK 35


----------



## Southpaw1925 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hello guys. I'm completely new to carrying flashlights. For the past few months I've been edcing little ol streamlight microstream. Since being on this forum I've learned a ton about flashlights and it has helped me narrow down what I need for work as I work nights.

I'm a proud new owner of a Fenix TK15s2! This is actually also my first real flashlight!


----------



## neutralwhite (Nov 3, 2012)

got the E05 now as well.




tnfdy said:


> Darryl.
> 
> PD32. owned for near 10 months.
> love the fenix torch range, and looking for my next one.
> ...


----------



## LightCrazy (Nov 3, 2012)

I just ordered the TK15 S2. How do you like the beam? Are you using lithium primaries or an 18650? Thanks. Hope the light works out for you!


----------



## Southpaw1925 (Nov 3, 2012)

LightCrazy said:


> I just ordered the TK15 S2. How do you like the beam? Are you using lithium primaries or an 18650? Thanks. Hope the light works out for you!



Just ordered it so I haven't received it yet. But it's a thrower so most likely the beam will be more on the concentrated side with a little bit of spill. I can't wait!!


----------



## Snareman (Nov 4, 2012)

Anyone have a pic of a PD20 next to a PD22? I'd like to get a 22 but I don't know if I'll mind the extra length (since the PD20 is so nice and compact).


----------



## Labrador72 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi Snareman, I don't have any pics unfortunately but the PD22 is only 6mm longer than the P20 which is a 1/4 of an inch. I think is a reasonable difference considering the PD22 has a forward clicky.
I had both the LD10 and a LD12 for a short time and I found the length difference (5mm) wasn't noticeable at all.


----------



## mountain varminter (Nov 4, 2012)

tk 45 only but looking to get a tk60 or tk70 atb steve


----------



## Snareman (Nov 4, 2012)

Labrador72 said:


> Hi Snareman, I don't have any pics unfortunately but the PD22 is only 6mm longer than the P20 which is a 1/4 of an inch. I think is a reasonable difference considering the PD22 has a forward clicky.
> I had both the LD10 and a LD12 for a short time and I found the length difference (5mm) wasn't noticeable at all.



Its a little over a cm longer - 78.5 vs 89. Just debating on that. Probably not a huge deal in the end like you said. How do you like the side click vs just the tail?


----------



## Labrador72 (Nov 5, 2012)

Sorry, I thought the PD20 was 83mm long. At least that's what the specs I read online said. They may have been wrong or referring to the earlier Q5 version - which had a different body and the same head as the LD10/20 and PD30.
I only had the LD12 for a week and as I wasn't too fond of the double-switch design.

I guess is very much down to personal preference: I'd rather have a light that I can set to come on on high or low for sure rather than having to remember which was the last mode I used. If you tend to use the same mode often, then the memory is a nice feature though.

Overall, I very much prefer the LD10 UI over the LD12 one but the forward clicky on the new LD lights is a definite improvement.
Also, the LD12 was short enough to allow operating both switches with one hand without having to change grip. The same must go for the PD22.


----------



## LightCrazy (Nov 5, 2012)

Got my TK15 S2 from Fenixoutfitters today. The light has a whiter beam than my PD32 S2 light. More concentrated hotspot without a sharp cutoff, and brighter spill. Once again, can't wait for it to get dark! No work tomorrow, this will be another "play" evening.


----------



## LightCrazy (Nov 5, 2012)

The TK15 S2 is one nice light! Not much bigger than the PD32 S2 light I have. The main difference I have noticed so far is the TK15 S2 has a whiter beam than the PD32S2. I thought the PD 32 was white until this TK 15 showed up. The TK15 has a more defined hot spot than the PD32, without an abrupt cutoff. I also do not see a darker corona in the TK 15 hotspot like I do in my PD32 S2 and LD22 lights. The TK15 has a brighter, nicer spill beam than the PD32 model. Maybe because the reflector is a larger diameter? Anyway, great job Fenix!! By the way, so far my brief testing has been with a Fenix 18650 battery in each light.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 5, 2012)

With regards to the PD20, I didn't like that it came with a flap holster. Ordered an open-topped version made for the older P1D. A perfect fit! Best part is that on a belt, the height is perfect. The top won't go above the waist-line. The bottom of the holster doesn't dip below the placement of the belt loops. The height on a belt really is ideal. On a pair of black pants with a black belt, the black holster and black color of the light make it practically invisible.


----------



## cpuny (Nov 10, 2012)

Just purchased my first Fenix lights
E15
LD01
E01

previously Foursevens and Surefires so I will be comparing to them. After a week I like me!


----------



## genewiseman (Nov 12, 2012)

Just lost my EO5 last week. I now have an E21 on order.


----------



## Xacto (Nov 13, 2012)

Fenix LD01 (after an E05 failed after a year)
Fenix E01 on the night stand
Fenix E01 in the glove box for emergencies

new toy, so I am not sure if I really "use" or just own and play with it
Fenix TK50.

a Fenix L1T V2.0 is available too, but it gets seldom used.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Verndog (Nov 13, 2012)

(3) E11's (EDC)
E21
HL21
Just ordered E25, LD41 be here tomorrow. :thumbsup:


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 14, 2012)

TK22 (going to give it away for xmas though, I find it too big to be EDC and too small to be an emergency/camping light)
PD32 S2
E05


----------



## AVService (Nov 15, 2012)

Picked up an 
E25 yesterday
E15 on key ring and a few more out in RV too.

I love the Fenix and there is a store nearby that stock some!

Ed


----------



## wilbur (Nov 27, 2012)

Just an LD20 I've had for 1 yr. that hasn't been used much. When I bought it I really didn't like the UI so was put in a drawer.
Just recently decided to take another look at it & this time I get it (UI).
So now I really like it...go figure.


----------



## neutralwhite (Nov 27, 2012)

gave away my E05, as now im into this neutral look with the PD32 T6 on order, now on the lookout for a Fenix E05 in neutral....one day i hope.
those peak flashlights, the small ones are near a similar price to what a new PD32 T6 is. near.
would rather wait for a $14 fenix. 
thanks.


----------



## ep70 (Nov 28, 2012)

TK22
TK35
And just ordered the TK22


----------



## Thunderflash (Nov 30, 2012)

TK35 U2 (just received)
TK15
TK21
TK11
TK10

PD32 (3 generations)

LD41 (just received)

E05

Question - Does the TK35 rattles? Any TK35 owners can explain?


----------



## jayflash (Nov 30, 2012)

I've been a fan of Fenix since learning about them here on the CPF and have given several as gifts. Although way outdated, I'm keeping my P1, LOP, and P3D for their originality. I lost my LOD off the end of a pier and my P3D spent a winter under the snow at a friends house. It worked like new the next spring after he found it.

Fenix, and others, now have such a dizzying number of models it's hard to keep up and to decide which is best. It's hard to imagine 800 lumens from a pocket sized light when 60 used to be the high standard. It's a fun time to be a flashaholic and I'm happy Fenix is still a leader in technology and quality.


----------



## Rob82 (Jan 4, 2013)

E01
E05 (x2)
TK 20
LD 10
LD 20

Saw a youtube video review on the LD20 about 3 years ago and I was hooked. Surprisingly though, I bought the TK 20 first. Didn't get around to purchasing the LD20 until early last year. So I upgraded from a 2AA Maglite to the TK20 and havent looked back.


----------



## mikeand (Jan 7, 2013)

L1P - still works after all these years (it's my wife's now)
E01
LD01 (x2)
LD10
LD12
PD31

And, thinking I might pick up a TK35 soon...or a PD32 UE...or...whatever comes out next that looks exciting


----------



## ep70 (Jan 8, 2013)

TK-35 for work at main job... 
TK-22 for club job...
TK-21 for home and car projects... 
And soon to be the TK-15 S2 for just cause lol!


----------



## firelord777 (Jan 8, 2013)

ep70 said:


> TK-35 for work at main job...
> TK-22 for club job...
> TK-21 for home and car projects...
> And soon to be the TK-15 S2 for just cause lol!



I love all those TKs, yet I don't have any of them LOL!


----------



## webs (Jan 8, 2013)

I just bought a TK-70 and I love it.


----------



## brandont (Jan 8, 2013)

I currently own a Fenix E25 hopefully next in line is the TK75.


----------



## Loed7984 (Mar 7, 2013)

Here, TK15, TK21, TK22 and PD22 for now.


----------



## appliancejunk (Mar 7, 2013)

My favorite user and EDC is my LD12 (S2). I have the new LD12 (G2) on order.
Will probably get the new PD22 (G2) once it's available to order.


----------



## sunny_nites (Apr 2, 2013)

Just got my Fenix E15 a couple of days ago and it quickly replaced my ITP A1 as my EDC. I really like the mid-low-high interface in the E15.


----------



## N_N_R (Apr 2, 2013)

E01, E05, E11, E25


----------



## Grizzlyb (Apr 2, 2013)

TK11, TK12, TK35, TK75, 
RC10
E05


----------



## LightCrazy (Apr 2, 2013)

I posted earlier that my TK15 S2 had a whiter beam than my PD32 S2. Well maybe on high and turbo, but on low and medium the TK15 has that terrible green tint, especially in the spill beam. :-(


----------



## Kick (Apr 2, 2013)

E15, PD32UE,TK35, and TK75. Love all of them.


----------



## Minhthien (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi all! 
Looking to purchase my very first good LED flashlight. My current les is Nebo. I am looking at either TK22 vs PD32UE. Can you guys tell me the major different and which is better or brighter between the tk22 or pd32UE


----------



## kj2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Minhthien said:


> Hi all!
> Looking to purchase my very first good LED flashlight. My current les is Nebo. I am looking at either TK22 vs PD32UE. Can you guys tell me the major different and which is better or brighter between the tk22 or pd32UE



First; welcome at CPF  I suggest to use the search-function. There is plenty of info about these two lights.


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Apr 3, 2013)

E01, E11, E21, E40.

Want an LD22. Wouldn't mind an E05.


----------



## craney (Apr 7, 2013)

hey all, new to cpf..but fenix is what got me into the flashlight world. 

(2x) e01, e50, pd32ue, and tk75. love every one of them!


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Apr 8, 2013)

PD32 UE were my first fenix light. Currently eyeing on TK45. 


| Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD |


----------



## thedoc007 (Apr 8, 2013)

PD32 UE for me also, and I really like it. One of my smaller 18650 lights and it packs quite a punch on turbo.


----------



## thedoc007 (Apr 9, 2013)

Heh, how quickly things change. Also have a TK75 on the way, got a uniquely awesome deal on it. $180 shipped for the light, 4 Fenix 18650 cells, and a Nitecore I4 charger. I wasn't planning on making the purchase, but I just couldn't pass it up. At least now I will have something to compare to my TM26. It will be only my second multi-18650 light.


----------



## mmace1 (Apr 9, 2013)

TK41. 

I like Fenix for having been (for a CPF person) pretty revolutionary. Every single light on the front page of the LED forum is one *in the category that Fenix created. *

Really - when I joined, there were a *few* good lights - then Surefire. Period. Fenix was this weird new but promising breed - 40% the cost for 90% the quality, or so. Odd business model...

Yet, that category is now 99% of lights discussed on CPF. Foursevens, Eagletac, Zebralight - all in that same category. They are not disposable lights, nor Maglites, nor Surefire. This new category is great! Even the quality is now in dispute - I assume Surefire build quality is still top - but their emitters tend to be horribly out of date. Note: Three years ago, the above comment would have been met with "Lumens don't matter that much!". It's amazing the culture change. 

When I joined CPF - had I been more impulsive with money, I would have spent $200+ on a Surefire U2, as that really was the best light available. I...still kind of want a light with that ring-selector switch, as fragile as it sounds. 

Now a days...wow. It's a complete debate what <$100 is spent best. Anyway - Fenix, I like them. Yet I'm a jerk, and will never ever buy one of their products if there's a slightly better one from another company at the same price


----------



## Minhthien (Apr 11, 2013)

thedoc007 said:


> Heh, how quickly things change. Also have a TK75 on the way, got a uniquely awesome deal on it. $180 shipped for the light, 4 Fenix 18650 cells, and a Nitecore I4 charger. I wasn't planning on making the purchase, but I just couldn't pass it up. At least now I will have something to compare to my TM26. It will be only my second multi-18650 light.


Awsome deal! Where did you purchased from?


----------



## Aaron1100us (Apr 12, 2013)

Tk45 here

Sent from my SCH-R760 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## martinaee (Apr 12, 2013)

Fenix TK11 R5 _(got yesterday)_
Fenix E21 Neutral _(got today *total score as it's impossible to find*)_
Fenix E40
Fenix E50
Fenix E25
Fenix L1t v.2
Fenix E05
Fenix LD05

Models I had but are gone: Fenix LD20 Q5 (M.I.A.) and Fenix E01

So basically me-likey the Fenix. I always can't wait to see what stuff they come out with next as to me they are one of the more innovative flashlight companies in my opinion.


----------



## tdtour (Apr 12, 2013)

L2T
TK15
TK21
TK22
PD32UE

Does this mean I am afraid of the dark?


----------



## pattern (Apr 16, 2013)

Fenix E01 E05 E10 E11 Pd31 Pd32 HL20 HL30 TK11 Tk21 Tk75 LD10 LD15 LD40


----------



## LanWolf (Apr 18, 2013)

E11 2013 model Black
E05 R2 Purple
LD12 G2R5 

And all that in 3 weeks... I smell a new addiction here....


----------



## M2HB (Apr 23, 2013)

webs said:


> I just bought a TK-70 and I love it.



I just bought a TK 70 and so far I really like it. I bought it because I could run it on common "D" cells if necessary. I hear that they discontinued it. I'm glad I got one before they did.


----------



## specialized_j (Apr 24, 2013)

Received my first decent torch today, PD32 UE

Very impressed with it!


----------



## Tony Bennett (Apr 24, 2013)

Fenix user here as well. Have the 1st version of the TK41 and the 1st version of the TK15. Love both lights but the TK41 is my workhorse light. I bought the diffuser for it and use it to increase the light amount in dark rooms that I photograph. Really looking hard at the RC40 but may just settle on the TK75 since I already have the batteries for it.


----------



## gravelmonkey (Apr 24, 2013)

LD20 for 3 years until I managed to open the head swap the XP-G R5 with a Nichia 219.

E21 - Fantastic light, might put a neutral XP-E2 in it eventually!

And finally, THE original 2*AA for "tint snobs".. The TK20!


----------



## Lux Candle (May 1, 2013)

Hey everyone. New to the group. New to light collecting actually. 

1. RC15
2. RC40 - What a light!


----------



## flyback (May 2, 2013)

I also really like the Fenix brand.

E25
L1D
LD22G2
LD41
PD32(T6)UE
TK75

Next up: MC11


----------



## ragnarok164 (Jun 23, 2013)

Love my Fenix flashlights

E01, E05, E11, E21
LD01R2, LD12G2, LD15, LD22G2
PD32UE
TK41U2, TK75

Pre-Ordered PD35

Thinking of getting a TK60 and waiting on the TK51


----------



## Solid Lifters (Jun 24, 2013)

That's a large collection you have there. I only have two, the TK22 and LD22, but it will grow in the future.


----------



## wjv (Jun 24, 2013)

Fenix	E11	
Fenix	PD22 - XP-G R5
Fenix	PD32 - XP-G R5
Fenix	PD32 - UE XM-L
Fenix	TK15 - XP-G R5

But I'm not biased. I also own other brands.

iTP C8T - XR-E Q5
Maglite XL50
JetBeam BA20 - XP-G R5
TerraLux LightStar-80
Sunwayman	R01A

And just ordered a:

FourSevens	Mini ML - XP-G2


Starting with top left and going clockwise, PD22, PD32, TK15, PD32UE


----------



## dml24 (Jun 27, 2013)

David

My first Fenix, the E25! Great AA x2 light.


----------



## ernsanada (Jun 27, 2013)

My Fenix Collection


----------



## iplaygeetar (Jun 27, 2013)

Wowie! Thats one hell of a Fenix collection, ernsanada, I want an RC40! Makes my couple of lights almost not even worth posting. How do you like that HP25?


----------



## AdamJo (Jun 28, 2013)

PD32UE, TK35. 

I'm building my collection (just started a couple of weeks ago). College loans take precedence sadly


----------



## blah9 (Jun 28, 2013)

LD01
E21
PD32UE
TK45
TK75

My family collectively adds an E01, four or five more LD01's, an LD12, an LD20, a TK41, and another PD32UE. I love these lights!


----------



## ibbigc (Aug 14, 2013)

TK75 and soon to be PD35.


----------



## Grizzly22 (Aug 14, 2013)

First light and best light is TK41.

TK41
LD41
LD15
E05
E11
HL30

Soon to be LD22 to the line up.


----------



## Cybernetic (Aug 14, 2013)

*1.LD10
2.LD22
3.E11
4.E35
5.PD32
6.PD35
7.TK15
8.TK22*

and 18650 battery, some diffuser, red filter and camping lamp


----------



## Jim Bonney (Aug 16, 2013)

LD20
TK22
Two E11's

All fantastic products.


----------



## youlight (Aug 20, 2013)

Hey! I am coming!
:wave:
LD20
PD35
HP25


----------



## Longdraw (Aug 20, 2013)

I own a

TA21
LD05

More to come.


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Aug 20, 2013)

I have E40 an E21 and an E11.

Somebody convince me I need more.


----------



## LAMPARITA (Aug 20, 2013)

ibbigc said:


> TK75 and soon to be PD35.



I hear that the Low-voltage warning function circuit board on the new PD35 (which reminds you to replace the battery) drains the battery even when the unit if off, not sure if this is true....just wondering. Does anybody knows.


----------



## Schnotts (Aug 20, 2013)

Fenix is King! I like my TK12 and I have a few others as well

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 20, 2013)

Lord Flashlight said:


> I have E40 an E21 and an E11.
> 
> Somebody convince me I need more.



My TK35 is awesome! My L0D (older LD01) is the single best AAA keychain light. My LD05 is the best penlight I've ever used. Bit thick for a penlight. But otherwise perfect. Hope that helps. :devil:


----------



## cpfnole (Aug 20, 2013)

LD25
PD32 on the way


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Aug 21, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> My TK35 is awesome! My L0D (older LD01) is the single best AAA keychain light. My LD05 is the best penlight I've ever used. Bit thick for a penlight. But otherwise perfect. Hope that helps. :devil:



Yes thanks.:devil:


----------



## pyro1son (Aug 21, 2013)

Only an LD20 at the moment but defiantly looking at buying more!!!


----------



## bisar_x (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi,

E01, TK20, E21


----------



## Capolini (Aug 22, 2013)

Great Thread!

I have "only"[!!!] Ten torches in my first 8 months of being a "Flashaholic"!

I only have one Fenix, but keep in mind that the first 4 or 5 lights I got were not that good!! Amateur mistakes!


My Three best lights are: Fenix TK-75[Favorite overall], Jetbeam BC-40[awesome light with great throw for $55.00 steal!] and my newest one is a Black Shadow Terminator[got it for a steal[$100.00!].Sheds a "wall of light" at 27% cost of TM26!]

*Ciao,Roberto,,, "Capo di Capo" "KEEP LIGHTING UP THE DARKNESS"*


----------



## Capolini (Aug 22, 2013)

ernsanada said:


> My Fenix Collection



Great collection!! I think you are missing one!!! The TK-75!

*Ciao,,,Roberto,,"Capo di Capo" "KEEP LIGHTING UP THE DARKNESS"*


----------



## bedista11 (Sep 3, 2013)

Currently using tk35 and e11, both are awesome!


----------



## ernsanada (Sep 3, 2013)

Capolini said:


> Great collection!! I think you are missing one!!! The TK-75!
> 
> *Ciao,,,Roberto,,"Capo di Capo" "KEEP LIGHTING UP THE DARKNESS"*



I just got a Fenix TK75 XM-L L2(U2).


----------



## Teno (Jan 8, 2014)

Marcelo: E01 E05 E15 LD22 PD22


----------



## ven (Jan 8, 2014)

Awesome collections guys,i am a late starter of only last few week but have the tk50 and tk51.Sorry for crap phone pics.........








My next purchase is likely to be another fenix,just not decided yet,the tk76 is appealing the most followed by the tk75 purely for being a little different.


----------



## Hot Brass (Jan 8, 2014)

Fenix TK41
Fenix PD12 Thanks,HB


----------



## buds224 (Jan 8, 2014)

E01
x2 TA21
TK41
PD32
PD32UE
PD35
x2 LD20
HP25


----------



## Joeymt3 (Jan 8, 2014)

Might as well sign in...

PD22 (2) one on a AR and one EDC
PD32 vehicle light in farm truck
PD35 EDC when the PD22 isn't enough
RC10 in wife's car 
RC15 stays in my truck 
TK75 this light gets used surprisingly more than than I though. It's usually a candle for lighting up large work areas.


----------



## Joeymt3 (Jan 8, 2014)

Oh yeah, all these purchased from Shaolo gear. My go to source.


----------



## Indexmill (Jan 13, 2014)

My first good LED flashlight:

Fenix PD35 bought from REI.

2 Nitecore 2600mAh 18650s
2 Panasonic 3400MAh 18650s

Awesome!


----------



## mcnair55 (Jan 13, 2014)

The trouble with this part of the forum i have not the time to read through all the replies to date and although i am a huge Fenix fan this is off putting and it should be divided into sub sections like other sensible people do.


----------



## zs&tas (Jan 15, 2014)

ha never seen this thread ? 

anyways 
olive LD01 Q5 currently in the bathroom
PD35 goes on my rockymountain


----------



## david57strat (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm not really sure whether or not I've actually posted in this particular thread, before. Here is my current Fenix line-up.






Left To right:



E15 
PD20 
PD22 
E11 
PD30 
E50 
TK15 
TK22 
E40 
TK41 

I'm currently EDCing the E5, the E50, and the TK22 - all, excellent lights for their purpose. On my short list, hopefully to be picked up this year, will be the :



HP25 (This would be my first headlamp. I like the combination of discrete spot/flood heads)
PD35 
TK51 
TK75


----------



## KuroNekko (Jan 20, 2014)

New member here. 

I have a TK15 and just today, bought an E11. 

I was very impressed with the TK15 which I received as a gift a few months ago. I own a Surefire 6P with the KX4D LED conversion head and personally, think the TK15 is better. I also own a nonfunctional Streamlight Scorpion which I'm looking to revive as a LED conversion with the help of this forum. 

I bought the E11 today as I wanted a small, AA-powered EDC. I walk my dog every night and needed something small and lightweight to carry. My dog has a horrible habit of eating random food on the ground so I needed a light to check out what items in the darkness he scurries to. The E11 is perfect. To my surprise, it rung up at only $20.93 at REI today. It was the last one and I learned from Fenix's site tonight that they are now discontinued. 

I also recently got the Fenix ARE-C2 charger and two Fenix ARB-L2S 18650 batteries for the TK15. To my dismay, I saw that the 18650s do not fit inside my Surefire nor my Scorpion (both are about 15 years old). I use the Fenix charger to charge Sony Ni-MHs which I intend to use in the E11 (it's on alkaline batts right now). 

Overall, I'm very impressed with the build quality, product selection, and the performance of Fenix flashlights.


----------



## Indexmill (Jan 26, 2014)

I just bought the Fenix PD22 from REI on sale for $42.00.

It's a great little light.

John.


----------



## Ruislip (Jan 26, 2014)

Have:

MC10
LD22
LD41

The MC10 is my favourite light, just how I feel, no objective justification at all, it just feels functional/business-like. Now I want the new MC11 with the 155Lm burst.


----------



## välineurheilija (Jan 26, 2014)

Last Fenix i bought was an E05 but i allready had:
-E01
-LD01
-MC10
-LD10
-LD20
-LD22
-L2D
-LD41
-LD40
-TK10 (black and green)
-TK11
-TK20
-TK40
-HL10
I think that was all :thinking:


----------



## GregCMI (Jan 26, 2014)

Guess I should check in since I'm new to the forum and my interest in Fenix as of late is the reason I'm here. So as of today my inventory includes:

LD15
E01 (2)
LD22 (4) (I keep one of these in each of my coats)
PD35
TK75

I've had a couple changes to obtain warranty service and must say that overall I am pleased with the Fenix US warranty.

Glad to be on the forum!

Greg


----------



## UpstandingCitizen (Jan 26, 2014)

Wow, lots and lots of great Fenix collections in this thread!!! 

I personally have owned quite a few myself...Fenix was my intro to the hobby and I went through that initial period of finding out what I liked and, perhaps most importantly, finding out what I didn't like. I've owned the E05, LD01, LD01 SS, E01, E21, E25, LD20, LD22, LD15, TK41, TK45, TK20, and maybe one or two more that escape me at the moment. 

Of those the only one I kept was actually the E01 (which, for my uses, is the hands-down best thrash-the-hell-out-of-it keychain light ever). I'm an AA guy that loves tail-standing and moonlight modes, otherwise I'm sure I'd have kept the LD22 and one of the 2xAA throwers, as Fenix quality has thoroughly impressed me.


----------



## Trexwarrior (Jan 27, 2014)

Aloha,

I am new to the forum and also a new Fenix owner. I came here to do research on a light that I heard fellow officers raving about. That light was the PD35 and that was my first Fenix purchase. This has turned into my primary carry with my department issued Pelican 2360 being my backup. Overall I am extremely satisfied with the light. Now I have other officers asking me where I got such a powerful flashlight lol. I am looking into getting another Fenix, maybe something small AA powered and maybe something a little bigger than the PD35 so that I have a full range of lights for any situation. Glad to be a member of this forum and I look forward to learning more about everything. 

V/R

:thumbsup:


----------



## TeeKay (Jan 27, 2014)

TK75 Ordered and paid for but still awaiting delivery.


----------



## jimmiHAHA (Jan 27, 2014)

OOOOOOH! IN!
I first found Fenix at SHOT show (08-09?) many moons ago. 
I ordered a P30D (heh, not PD30) and upon receipt was hooked. (Previously I was SF-boy. P6, G2's) I have since not been without a Fenix EDC light. 
Once the P30D was placed into inactive ready reserve, I started carrying a PD32. Next up is a TK22!


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 27, 2014)

Trexwarrior said:


> Aloha,
> 
> I am new to the forum and also a new Fenix owner. I came here to do research on a light that I heard fellow officers raving about. That light was the PD35 and that was my first Fenix purchase.* This has turned into my primary carry with my department issued Pelican 2360 being my backup*. Overall I am extremely satisfied with the light. Now I have other officers asking me where I got such a powerful flashlight lol. I am looking into getting another Fenix, maybe something small AA powered and maybe something a little bigger than the PD35 so that I have a full range of lights for any situation. Glad to be a member of this forum and I look forward to learning more about everything.
> 
> ...



Your department actually issues a crappy 2AA light like the 2360? That's rather surprising to hear. I own one myself. It's one of the worst lights I've ever owned. As usual, sometimes you're forced to buy your own gear if you want something even decent.


----------



## Onestep (Jan 27, 2014)

Drake;

Fenix PD32UE -EDC
Fenix LD01 -EDC wife
Fenix PD30R4 -Pistol mounted


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Jan 27, 2014)

Lux Candle said:


> Hey everyone. New to the group. New to light collecting actually.
> 
> 1. RC15
> 2. RC40 - What a light!






Having a Fenix bunch including the TK70 and thr TK75 what do you or any other owner think of the RC40. I have all of the Olight big lights like the SR (SR90, SR95, SR95UT S) series with the sealed battery packs and I don't mind the multi-baterry packs. At least they all cross fit each other perfectly if one unit is low on power or you need spare packs charged up.

Being chargeable on 12VDC is so handy at times.

One question is how do you lock out the battery pack for travelling so it does not accidentaly switch on around in rough back seats without having to unscrew the head and casing threads nearly completely undone?

On my Fenix TK75 (which I absolutely love) I just take the battery carrier out and pop it back in reversed, with no no problems at all after fitting a piece of insultion.

I have glued a very thin piece of black rubbber into the tailcap (about 2 inches in diameter) to keep things electrically isolated so that no electrical damage occurs.

The material inside the rear cap is now insulated to keep things safe and there are no other physical issues at all that are apparent.

Lockout and battery voltage should be mandatory on all high-end lights IHMO.

The TK76 is a strange looking bit of kit. STAR TREK here I come!!!

On a sad note, the OMG Lumens DEFT-X is being retired after many issues. How does that genius Michael (Saabluster) sleep at night.

I am lucky to have gotten hold of my DEFT-X about 4 months ago for the price before things stated winding up and what is left is procey. 

Michael's Onestopthrowshop.com is still online modifying various lights that I have bought over the years. He does great work and is an up-front guy.

I wonder what Michael the Thrower Wizard will come up with next.

I have a few Dereelights like the Aspheric XSearcher and Night Master and many other lights both flooder and throwers and the most useable light apart from the tiny pocketable AAA Olight i3S EOS for EDC and my main go to light is my *Fenix TK75. GO FENIX GO!!!
*
I have both the "Powerhouse" Firefoxes FF3 and FF4 but don't using them like the Fenix TK75 etc as many lights are just show ponies.

I have the Thrunite range in the high up end an they are pretty good like the TN31 and TN32 which the DEFT-X is based on. 

The Stanley HID output is pathetic in beam colour, artifacts and rings etc on the target compared to the Firefoxes HIDs of late. 

The old Stanley weighs far too much to carry around after only a short time. The Olight SR90 is heavy too but was a light to benchmark all other throwing lights against.

It was KING for quite a when other lights were needed to benchmark it against. I still have mine, oh my aching BACK!!!!

I have about 8 Skyray Kings scattered about the house, the workshop and my cars car as they are reliable and cheap but no up to Fenix standards yet!!!!HID

I hope to be talking about an Fenix RC40 next time we post.

I hope to test the RC40 against my TK75 over at his shop one night soon as he is a good mate and dealer for a few different brands.
*
The Fenix TK75 has just the right mix of flood and throw for one light.*



*CHEERS*


----------



## AbbyY (Jan 27, 2014)

Oztorchfreak said:


> *
> The Fenix TK75 has just the right mix of flood and throw for one light.*
> 
> 
> ...



I am totally agree with you! It's one of the best flashlights ever made in this regard.

I have RC40, TK75 (XM-L2) and PD35. I will buy TK76 and TK61 (when it'll be available on market).


----------



## Trexwarrior (Jan 27, 2014)

Monocrom said:


> Your department actually issues a crappy 2AA light like the 2360? That's rather surprising to hear. I own one myself. It's one of the worst lights I've ever owned. As usual, sometimes you're forced to buy your own gear if you want something even decent.



You think that's bad you should see the big flashlight they give us... It's another pelican, the M10 8040 Flashlight. This is one superb piece of garbage that comes in at a whopping 67 lumens! This is our main flashlight they issue us and the 2360 is suppose to be our secondary. I would have been happier with a 3c mag lite or something. They issued my whole group one of these and some came with battery holders and some did not. The ironic thing is the ones with the battery holder didn't work. The guys had to take it out and throw it away it was preventing the battery's from making contact with the light. Most of these broke the first time they were dropped during training. I have included the link so you you can see the picture of the cop using this light on a traffic stop. I can guarantee you that the throw and the beam look nothing like the illustration lol. I don't mind buying my own gear, I just wish the department would stop spending money on crap like this and then complain that we're 50 years behind the mainland in terms of gear issued. 

http://www.pelican.com/lights_detail.php?recordID=8040

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DNK (Jan 28, 2014)

Have anybody tested new UC40 UE? I want to have it so much. It is about 1 month to wait.


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 28, 2014)

Trexwarrior said:


> You think that's bad you should see the big flashlight they give us... It's another pelican, the M10 8040 Flashlight. This is one superb piece of garbage that comes in at a whopping 67 lumens! This is our main flashlight they issue us and the 2360 is suppose to be our secondary. I would have been happier with a 3c mag lite or something. They issued my whole group one of these and some came with battery holders and some did not. The ironic thing is the ones with the battery holder didn't work. The guys had to take it out and throw it away it was preventing the battery's from making contact with the light. Most of these broke the first time they were dropped during training. I have included the link so you you can see the picture of the cop using this light on a traffic stop. I can guarantee you that the throw and the beam look nothing like the illustration lol. I don't mind buying my own gear, I just wish the department would stop spending money on crap like this and then complain that we're 50 years behind the mainland in terms of gear issued.
> 
> http://www.pelican.com/lights_detail.php?recordID=8040
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



That's unfortunate to hear, but sadly not surprising.


----------



## Kaspoon808 (Jan 28, 2014)

Just picked up an LD12. I was turned on to Fenix by a good friend and coworker. Love how I can run a pretty handy light on a single AA battery. This is my new EDC (replacing a surefire) I can already see myself posting more and more about new lights to come.

Thank you all for the great info posted throughout this forum. I'm glad I joined CPF! I hope to add some info/insight of my own.


Aloha,

John


----------



## caddylover (Jan 29, 2014)

RC40


----------



## Sekon (Feb 5, 2014)

TK20
PD35


----------



## kj75 (Feb 5, 2014)

I stepped into the world of flashlights with buying a Led Lenser P7. I thought it was one of the brightest torches you can have.....

After discovering CPF I bought a Fenix TK35.... and the TK50, TK70, E15, E35, HL30, E40....

I have some other brands in my collection, but I prefer Fenix :thumbsup:

On my wishlist are the TK75, TK61 and the TK32


----------



## Teobaldo (Feb 6, 2014)

I have:

-LD10
-LD20
-TA21
-PD20
-LD01 (for my beloved sister)

All are wonderful flashlights and always my friends and colleagues are impressed with its quality and power.


----------



## Aahhyes68 (Feb 6, 2014)

WOW !!! A Fenix Fanboy thread.. I love it.. I need to make a quick list as I really love my Fenix torches !!

I don't have as many as some of you guys but I have several I enjoy...I'll be back....


----------



## FLAWLS1 (Feb 6, 2014)

*TK10
*(2)TK11
*PD32 UE
*PD35


----------



## Trevilux (Feb 9, 2014)

Only 3 Fenix:
- E11
- PD35
- PD12

Soon there will be more Fenix ​​in my life. 
Quality and good regulation :thumbsup:

the last to arrive


----------



## leon2245 (Feb 9, 2014)

Maybe i'll ask here- which if any current feni with some knurling on the head, either side or tail activated, would work so that you leave the button activated "on" all the time, then just lock out the head for off, and tighten the head back down again to turn it on? Or with all of them, youd have to tighten it back down and press the button again anyway?


----------



## Skyward (Feb 9, 2014)

Today I ordered an LD22 and received a coupon code for 40% off the RC10 after the order was placed which I couldn't resist so now I also have an RC10 on the way. This place might be trouble for me.


----------



## Trevilux (Feb 10, 2014)

leon2245 said:


> Maybe i'll ask here- which if any current feni with some knurling on the head, either side or tail activated, would work so that you leave the button activated "on" all the time, then just lock out the head for off, and tighten the head back down again to turn it on? Or with all of them, youd have to tighten it back down and press the button again anyway?



- *With the flashlight off:* short press to switch to the last mode used (valid for 3 normal modes), press and hold to turn on Burst mode when the switch is released, turn off the flashlight.
- *With Flashlight on:* short press to change between 3 general modes (there are memory of last mode used). Press and hold about 0.5 sec to turn off the flashlight. Press and hold for burst mode (about 1-2 seconds for on burst),, when released, returns to the previous mode.


----------



## blah9 (Feb 10, 2014)

leon2245 said:


> Maybe i'll ask here- which if any current feni with some knurling on the head, either side or tail activated, would work so that you leave the button activated "on" all the time, then just lock out the head for off, and tighten the head back down again to turn it on? Or with all of them, youd have to tighten it back down and press the button again anyway?



I just tried this with my PD32UE and it worked fine. I can just unscrew the head for off and screw it back on for on. I imagine many of the other similar lights work that way.


----------



## leon2245 (Feb 10, 2014)

blah9 said:


> I just tried this with my PD32UE and it worked fine. I can just unscrew the head for off and screw it back on for on. I imagine many of the other similar lights work that way.



Nice, thank you. So you screw the head back down and it's on, you don't need to click it after tightening the head back down? No knurling on the head, but good to know at least one still works that way.

Anyone have an e35, or any other model with grip on the head that they're willing to check this characteristic on?


----------



## Yamabushi (Feb 10, 2014)

leon2245 said:


> Maybe i'll ask here- which if any current feni with some knurling on the head, either side or tail activated, would work so that you leave the button activated "on" all the time, then just lock out the head for off, and tighten the head back down again to turn it on? Or with all of them, youd have to tighten it back down and press the button again anyway?


Using the head as a twisty switch will work if the light has a mechanical on/off switch, e.g., LD12, PD22, etc.. It will not work if the on/off switch is an electronic switch, e.g., E25, E35, etc.


----------



## leon2245 (Feb 10, 2014)

Yamabushi said:


> Using the head as a twisty switch will work if the light has a mechanical on/off switch, e.g., LD12, PD22, etc..* It will not work if the on/off switch is an electronic switch, e.g., E25, E35, etc*.



Hah sounds like that's going to be everything with some grip on the head.


----------



## Yamabushi (Feb 10, 2014)

leon2245 said:


> Hah sounds like that's going to be everything with some grip on the head.


Most lights that have a mechanical on/off switch and a knurled head use head rotation for mode selection so you'd have to twist the head quite a bit to use it for on/off. On my E21, it takes 3.5 full turns from High output to off, and the head comes off at 4 full turns.


----------



## blah9 (Feb 10, 2014)

leon2245 said:


> Nice, thank you. So you screw the head back down and it's on, you don't need to click it after tightening the head back down? No knurling on the head, but good to know at least one still works that way.
> 
> Anyone have an e35, or any other model with grip on the head that they're willing to check this characteristic on?



Yes, that is exactly how it works for the PD32UE. Like was just mentioned, though, this is because the on/off switch is mechanical. I think the side switch is electronic but that doesn't stop this from working if the on/off switch is mechanical.


----------



## Aahhyes68 (Feb 10, 2014)

E01, E11, 2xE35, PD35, L2T, L2D, E25, E21,TK41, TK75 and the TK75 pouch with battery charger. 

I have more than one of some of these but they're spread around the house and in vehicles.


----------



## välineurheilija (Feb 10, 2014)

I especially like the green L2D


----------



## Sekon (Feb 10, 2014)

TK20
PD35


----------



## ArmoredFiend (Feb 12, 2014)

TK40
LD20
LD12
E11 x 5pcs
HL10
HP25


----------



## charlieplanb (Feb 12, 2014)

I have 5 Fenixs in my Amazon shopping cart
one is the Fenix RC15
I havent found anything ,good ,bad or ugly on the forum but saw some clips on youtube.
Is there a reason why I'm not seeing anything on this forum about it? Is there a problem ith it? 
Thanks


----------



## TurboLou (Feb 12, 2014)

I only have the TK75 love it killer light


----------



## kestrel140 (Feb 14, 2014)

Hello people of the Fenix. Lol. Currently own TK22, PD35, LD12, E35. I have an issue with the PD35 flickering, might be the switch.


----------



## ilovehaters (Feb 14, 2014)

Hello All,

I am new to the Forum and want to say, "Hello." I am most definitely a Fenix Fan and thought it would be appropriate to post here. My current Fenix line up consists of:

-Original TK11
-UC 40 Ultimate Edition
-2 E12's (One for me and one for the Mrs.)

I am interested in hearing about your experience with the UC 40 UE if anyone out there has one. I am currently experiencing an issue with my new one. The ARB-L1T battery doesn't seem to be working. Light on back is Green showing it is charged but the light won't turn on. Works like a champ with my other 18650's though. I am wondering if anyone else has experienced an OOOBE experience like this. (Out of Box Experience)

Thank You,

Ilovehaters


----------



## Tmack (Feb 14, 2014)

Just had my first experience with Fenix and vinh with a Tk75vn.


----------



## jac2001 (Feb 14, 2014)

Hell, I chime in with my one and only Fenix!

PD22

Love the side mode switch, comes on in only the mode I want! Gotta think about it to change it, which works just fine for me!

J.


----------



## NavyDavy (Feb 17, 2014)

I have a couple Fenix lights so I'll join this group.PD35TK35


----------



## levi333 (Feb 17, 2014)

I have a couple Jetbeam, Zebralights, and others but I keep find myself coming back to Fenix.
Currently:
TK11
PD20
PD32UE
PD35
TK75 on the way! My first BIG thrower, and multi 18650.


----------



## Lumenologist (Feb 21, 2014)

Just got my first Fenix light. The rechargeable UC40. I tended to favor only AA sized cells for years and this is my first foray into Li Ion power sources for my lights. I am prioritizing my next lights acquisitions now and other Fenix lights are on the list.


----------



## hydro_pyro (Feb 21, 2014)

PD32UE... Awesome product. 
Using the OrbTronic 3400 cell.

I carry this light and belt holster everywhere I go.


----------



## Tmack (Feb 21, 2014)

Tk61vn officially ordered. Very excited for this one. After getting the TK75vn, this was an easy choice.

Levi that tk75 is going to ruin you for other lights. Everything you get for now on, will be compare to it.  my favorite light by far.


----------



## R_Tech (Feb 22, 2014)

New here but i like the few Fenix lights i have 

-PD20
-PD22
-LD15
-E05 x 3


----------



## ven (Feb 23, 2014)

Best add my latest edition,tk75vn:thumbsup:




next to the tk51


----------



## kj75 (Feb 25, 2014)

ven said:


> Best add my latest edition,tk75vn:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ven,

Please try to post some (wall) beamshots of this great lights...

Thank you!


----------



## ven (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi kj75,anything for you:thumbsup:

At the moment in uk is daytime,till later I have a pic I took last night ,on the left is the tm15 at 2450lm and right tk75vn at 4400lm




Thinking about it with 4400lm and an iPhone 5 .....day or night wont make too much difference,infact daytime probably gives an advantage as it's not quite as prominent....you can be judge of that,some pics taken on ceiling for you,appologies for it not being pro pics,but hopefully give you an idea to an extent.
Struggling on ipad to resize to 800 so just over ,can edit if req later







This is next to the tk51 at 1800lm(900x2) guess I don't need to tell you which is which :laughing:




Managed to take an edge pic as no options on phone to alter,this shows the pattern,it's totally symmetrical so looks same all around hot spot



Best i could do,but if interested for the reasons on profile,its(to me from better pics) exactly the same as mine has domes on.Just brighter......2900 up to 4400lm basically .

You would NOT regret the purchase ,however the killer throw is vinhs 1st love of his versions 

Hope a a little use :thumbsup:


----------



## Labrador72 (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks, very nice pics Ven!


----------



## dml24 (Feb 25, 2014)

Fenix LD41, E25, TK15 with an E12 on order!


----------



## ven (Feb 25, 2014)

Labrador72 said:


> Thanks, very nice pics Ven!




Thank you for saying that,as tbh i feel quite bad and SHOULD put more effort in,its just a mare setting up the d300,lens,f stops/aperture,light balance n all that .Rach is the pro tog,not me but can take good pic,just limited on an iphone5.Thats not to mention 2 youngsters charging about :laughing: oh and the misses looking at me as if i am mad................ok scrap the latter as thats per norm :laughing:

As always Labrador72,it goes not even 30% towards doing what it actually looks like,even with the right equipment its very very difficult and hats off to the pros and the time it takes to get the results they get:bow:

ven


----------



## kj75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Labrador72 said:


> Thanks, very nice pics Ven!



Thanks Ven, impressive pics...


----------



## kj75 (Feb 26, 2014)

ven said:


> Thank you for saying that,as tbh i feel quite bad and SHOULD put more effort in,its just a mare setting up the d300,lens,f stops/aperture,light balance n all that .Rach is the pro tog,not me but can take good pic,just limited on an iphone5.Thats not to mention 2 youngsters charging about :laughing: oh and the misses looking at me as if i am mad................ok scrap the latter as thats per norm :laughing:
> 
> As always Labrador72,it goes not even 30% towards doing what it actually looks like,even with the right equipment its very very difficult and hats off to the pros and the time it takes to get the results they get:bow:
> 
> ven



I always like the pics on fonarik.com/test

Always taken with the same camera / camera settings and so on....

Mosty before I bought a light, I waited until the pics of fonarik...


----------



## Labrador72 (Feb 27, 2014)

ven said:


> Thank you for saying that,as tbh i feel quite bad and SHOULD put more effort in,its just a mare setting up the d300,lens,f stops/aperture,light balance n all that .Rach is the pro tog,not me but can take good pic,just limited on an iphone5.Thats not to mention 2 youngsters charging about :laughing: oh and the misses looking at me as if i am mad................ok scrap the latter as thats per norm :laughing:
> 
> As always Labrador72,it goes not even 30% towards doing what it actually looks like,even with the right equipment its very very difficult and hats off to the pros and the time it takes to get the results they get:bow:
> 
> ven


I'll have to post some pics soon - you'll reconsider your photographic skills to be extremely good.
I'm just waiting for CPF to introduce an icon  with an horse dead by self-inflicted wounds to put itself out of my photographic mysery!


----------



## Sekon (Feb 27, 2014)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ven (Feb 27, 2014)

Labrador72 said:


> I'll have to post some pics soon - you'll reconsider your photographic skills to be extremely good.
> I'm just waiting for CPF to introduce an icon  with an horse dead by self-inflicted wounds to put itself out of my photographic mysery!



:laughing: well i have with me now a little canon powershot sx220hs(its my glove box cam and use for 1080p off road vids) so its better than the iphone,when i can i will take better pics:thumbsup: Its been in work for a while,now at home again so no excuses!!!! :laughing: (meaning me)
I should get my rach to take some pics,i will once studio is up and running,will be quite shocked as she is a pro tog(amongst other talents)


----------



## ven (Feb 27, 2014)

@Labrador72:thumbsup: in between kids pecking my head,these pics including re-sizing have took about 10 mins to take/upload so in no means trying to compete with the awesomeness on here:thumbsup: so here are a few pics(odd silly one) on the canon,only resized
Little pic heavy,some tk75vn and tk51




















































Monkeying around




Light of his life...........





Hope ok,only quickies and limited for any "set" or "back ground" at the moment

Cheers ven:thumbsup:


----------



## Tmack (Feb 27, 2014)

So are you turning that vase into a flashlight or 10w laser. 

It's up to you which, but you must do one or the other!!


----------



## ven (Feb 27, 2014)

Tmack said:


> So are you turning that vase into a flashlight or 10w laser.
> 
> It's up to you which, but you must do one or the other!!




:laughing: i will on one condition mr Tmack..............you provide the 40x 26650 cells to fill it :laughing:

Just for you,best bit is i managed to take it,mod it,replace it without the boss knowing :laughing:

Could you just imagine the questions:thinking: :laughing:

Right
the fenix tk75mv









:nana:

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tmack (Feb 27, 2014)

Hahaha aw man. That really gave me a laugh. 

Why don't you let me combine 5 x 3w blue laser diodes in there! 15w of fury! You'll be able to scorch your initials in the moon


----------



## British (Feb 28, 2014)

LD22, LD01 and E01 here.

I love the LD22, though it's quite heavy for my lips when I need both hands to work on something.
Just a quibble, really.


----------



## ven (Feb 28, 2014)

Tmack said:


> Hahaha aw man. That really gave me a laugh.
> 
> Why don't you let me combine 5 x 3w blue laser diodes in there! 15w of fury! You'll be able to scorch your initials in the moon




:laughing: like it:thumbsup:


----------



## Fenix_Rising (Feb 28, 2014)

Just got my first Fenix! I am a new member here and so far, I want one of every Fenix ever made  But I just got my new PD35 as my EDC light, and I am loving it. However, I would also like to own the PD32ue, TK12, and the PD22 as a new EDC.


----------



## Tmack (Feb 28, 2014)

Wait till you get their bigger lights. The TK75vn and Tk61 are some heavy hitters. The tk61vn is the furthest reflector thrower out currently. 

Welcome. I too am one of the newbies


----------



## FlashLion (Feb 28, 2014)

Great,interesting pictures *ven*. Thanks for sharing.:twothumbs


----------



## Fenix_Rising (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome Tmack! and yeah, I've watched review videos on some of Fenix's larger lights, and they are rowdy!


----------



## ven (Feb 28, 2014)

FlashLion said:


> Great,interesting pictures *ven*. Thanks for sharing.:twothumbs




:bow::bow: from the master too,thank you sir,i dont know what to say................. apart from............seriously :laughing:

I struggle for backdrop and kids running about,i need to spend some more time,sunday be be the day as the boss is out shopping so i will only get funny looks off the kids :laughing:

The only pics that impressed me were the vase ones,the boss not knowing in anyway or i would be in a............
http://www.realstraightjackets.com/images/leather strap straight jacket 2 BLK BACKGOUND.jpg


*Image tags removed see Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm*


:laughing:

Oh to add along with selfbuilts i hunted your pics and gopajti ones out too,she was very impressed with yours(pro tog so knows her stuff)

:twothumbs just wait till the studio is up and running,will get some winners then and a proper camera to use:thumbsup:


----------



## Durfol (Mar 8, 2014)

I have an LD22 on it's way.


----------



## mcorp (Mar 9, 2014)

I have a normal tk75 unlike ven's tk75vn:naughty:

Wish someone has both so I'll know if its worth sending it to vinhnguyen54 for the extra lumens:thinking:


----------



## radiopej (Mar 9, 2014)

Pej

PD32UE
E01 (gave to girlfriend, girlfriend left with nephew)
TK22 T6


----------



## ven (Mar 9, 2014)

mcorp said:


> I have a normal tk75 unlike ven's tk75vn:naughty:
> 
> Wish someone has both so I'll know if its worth sending it to vinhnguyen54 for the extra lumens:thinking:



Mine is dome on,so from your high to turbo,imagine that again if makes sense 1200lm to 2900lm and 2900lm to 4400lm so like a turbo 2 :laughing:

The tk75vn kt(killer throw) is de-domed and throws twice as far so a different beast again with flood too.........

Checking how much for mods+postage both ways,i would look at just buying a killer throw tbh as you have the standard tk75 rather than dome on 4400lm like me.

Killer throw would appeal to me more if i had a tk75 already:thumbsup: imo


----------



## mcorp (Mar 9, 2014)

ven said:


> Mine is dome on,so from your high to turbo,imagine that again if makes sense 1200lm to 2900lm and 2900lm to 4400lm so like a turbo 2 :laughing:
> 
> The tk75vn kt(killer throw) is de-domed and throws twice as far so a different beast again with flood too.........
> 
> ...



Yeah just my thoughts exactly! But it seems like abit of an overkill to have two tk75. Maybe a tk61vn would be a better option for thrower even:shrug:
But that turbo 2 idea is very tempting to say the least. Its like carrying a lightweight version of my polarion abyss:laughing:


----------



## ven (Mar 9, 2014)

mcorp said:


> Yeah just my thoughts exactly! But it seems like abit of an overkill to have two tk75. Maybe a tk61vn would be a better option for thrower even:shrug:
> But that turbo 2 idea is very tempting to say the least. Its like carrying a lightweight version of my polarion abyss:laughing:



The tk75 is no slouch anyway,i would go for the tk61vn if me no question.All depends on budget,i did not have a tk75 to start with,have a tk61vn in country on way to be delivered.So for me if happy with tk75 which would be hard not too,i would go for the tk61.

Then after that have a ponder,if to get a tk75 it would have to be the killer throw version if i already had a standard tk75....

I wanted a thower to be a dedicated thrower,so thats why i went for the tk75vn dome on and tk61vn de-dome for throw,separate lights,separate uses but that is just me:thumbsup:


----------



## mcorp (Mar 9, 2014)

> =ven; tk75 is no slouch anyway,i would go for the tk61vn if me no question.All depends on budget,i did not have a tk75 to start with,have a tk61vn in country on way to be delivered.So for me if happy with tk75 which would be hard not too,i would go for the tk61.
> 
> Then after that have a ponder,if to get a tk75 it would have to be the killer throw version if i already had a standard tk75....
> 
> I wanted a thower to be a dedicated thrower,so thats why i went for the tk75vn dome on and tk61vn de-dome for throw,separate lights,separate uses but that is just me:thumbsup:



Wow...a tk61vn as well! A beamshot comparison between the dedome tk61vn and dome tk75vn would be nice!


----------



## blah9 (Mar 9, 2014)

I have a TK75 v1 and just received a TK75vnkt. I might just give a family member my TK75 v1 at this point because of how well the killer throw works. I'm still going to keep playing with them to see though. It is a huge difference in throw, and I'm still happy with the spill as well.


----------



## ven (Mar 9, 2014)

mcorp said:


> Wow...a tk61vn as well! A beamshot comparison between the dedome tk61vn and dome tk75vn would be nice!




No problem but it will be difficult for me,i will have to nip out and go to the country park,then try and get all my equipment together,this is were my problems start tbh as time+kids+needs to be dark.

I can get wall differences if not blinded but again my pics are limited,setting up the d300 would take a while alone,all the equipment(tripod etc etc) are packed away as moving to a new studio(well the boss is).

So i am limited to either ipohone 5 or canon powershot 220hs ...........

But i will try for you and see if worth posting,i struggled with the tk75vn as it just floods,the phone just pics up hot spot,if i move towards the edge you get the beam profile/shape.

Sure Tmack has them,he is better organised than me,he may have the pics already or pick up on this thread:thumbsup:

But it is chalk n cheese,one throws well and flood well,other throws awesome with a some useful spill..........2 different beasts imo:twothumbs

Both must haves for that reason:thumbsup:


----------



## ven (Mar 9, 2014)

blah9 said:


> I have a TK75 v1 and just received a TK75vnkt. I might just give a family member my TK75 v1 at this point because of how well the killer throw works. I'm still going to keep playing with them to see though. It is a huge difference in throw, and I'm still happy with the spill as well.



Fantastic stuff blah9,glad made up,only thing is now that all your lights will have to end in vn :laughing:

Thats a good thing by the way:thumbsup:

Someone in your family is going to be very happy soon


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Mar 9, 2014)

Most of these modded lights run at higher temps and get to those temps faster and this should be considered just like putting nitro in your home vehicle.

Power comes at a cost.

I would probably have to consider running most of the VINH lights for less time on turbo if I understand what he says about his mods, like making the TK61vn

power increase from a Factory 3.1A boosted to 5.75A for his mod.

I have a nice TK75 now and it suits lighting up the whole street so I don't think I need much more.

I have an OSTS TN31mb and the DEFT-X plus Xsearchers etc for throwing purposes.

Just combine the TN31mb throw with a fenix TK75 and all will be good in my books!

Running souped up lights may bring about an early failure in my way of thinking even with a little bit of extra heatsinking etc.



*CHEERS*


----------



## ven (Mar 9, 2014)

Valid point,but there are beefed up components to compensate along with extra heat sinking,not only that i have read that vinh has been surprised by what poor parts/heat sink manufacturers have used to start with as well.

Lots of testing,not pushing too far,also common sense as in if it gets to warm to hold then lower mode...........same with any light tbh.

Just my opinion,i see it as getting the best out of a light,without pushing it too far to cause issues and better components used too more than compensate for where manufacturers save money.

Guess you take your chances as with any purchase,but i have far more confidence in vinhs work over manufacturers in general as they need to save money to remain competitive in the market.

My x3vn gets warm quiet quick,about 5 mins before its warm enough to tell you to turn down to low(around 100-150lm) this soon cools the light down and high can be resumed if desired.


----------



## ven (Mar 9, 2014)

A good tester would be capolini as he uses his vinh lights on turbo,in cold conditions daily,for prolonged periods too.


----------



## mcorp (Mar 9, 2014)

Besides the possibility of a modded light having a slightly shorter lifespan, is there any significant runtime difference between a stock and modded light (assuming they are running on the same power levels)?


----------



## ven (Mar 9, 2014)

mcorp said:


> Besides the possibility of a modded light having a slightly shorter lifespan, is there any significant runtime difference between a stock and modded light (assuming they are running on the same power levels)?



could not answer that,i would have thought it would be similar if same power level,however if there is better heat sinking for example it should allow the light to run more efficiently than standard..........

I look at it this way,if i need a long run time i prepare,be it in extensions(fenix kit for example) or spare cells to running in a lower mode,so provisions to make.
Interesting question though,roberto has had excellent runs from his tk61vn............


----------



## blah9 (Mar 9, 2014)

ven said:


> Fantastic stuff blah9,glad made up,only thing is now that all your lights will have to end in vn :laughing:
> 
> Thats a good thing by the way:thumbsup:
> 
> Someone in your family is going to be very happy soon



Yeah, I just might have to get the vn versions from now on. And I imagine so about the family member!  Hopefully I can stick with just this light for a while, but we all know how that goes...


----------



## flashlight chronic (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## ven (Mar 9, 2014)

Very nice mr chronic:thumbsup: ,the tk35 is a wanted light for me,new one coming out too,will see what that is like i think


----------



## ven (Mar 10, 2014)

Added some pics to the tk61vn thread and as its fenix it would be rude not too here:thumbsup:

tk61vn,some with tk75vn and tk51,please excuse some blurred pics,not the best and tbh a little rushed before the boss got in as she already thinks(knows) i am nuts :laughing: dont need it backing up even more:twothumbs
So this is the tk61vn,over 1700lm with 622-630kcd de-domed by the master vinh







































Just await some keeppowers to feed it:thumbsup:

All the best ven


----------



## mcorp (Mar 10, 2014)

Wow it has arrived!! Waiting for more news about the tk61vn:naughty:


----------



## ven (Mar 10, 2014)

mcorp said:


> Wow it has arrived!! Waiting for more news about the tk61vn:naughty:




made up mcorp:twothumbs its certainly a beast in more than 1 way:thumbsup:


----------



## kj75 (Mar 10, 2014)

ven said:


> made up mcorp:twothumbs its certainly a beast in more than 1 way:thumbsup:



Can you reach me now in the Netherlands Ven? :laughing:
Tonight i'll have a look....


----------



## ven (Mar 10, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Can you reach me now in the Netherlands Ven? :laughing:
> Tonight i'll have a look....




:laughing:

Just depends on 1 thing.........if the misses clocks me and notices this big baby then no,i will reach A&E though :laughing:

:thumbsup:

I will do a deal!!! i will meet you in the middle,this means you have to buy a tk61vn too:nana:


----------



## ven (Mar 11, 2014)

Time allowing i will get a distance pic of the tk61vn at work,early hours,worse case will go country park at night............one night when free
Couple of pics to start with the tk61vn beam,one about 10/15yds to bush,other around 80-100yds tree.The iphone auto ballanced light as too bright,i saw it with my own eyes on screen,so it certainly only goes about 10% towards justice!
All i can say is it is out of this world,astonishing,awesome,a must buy!!!!!!!!!!!!!! no question,no doubt!!!!!!!!!!!
Importantly note the usable flood!!! so not only throws like he... it has useful flood too,awesome







So as i dont really have any pics of my t50,i brought home from work for a little group shoot:thumbsup:





tk50,i like it a lot,its got the feel,look of a "proper" flashlight,really think its still one of the best looking lights imo..........




Only down side is its a thrower,but not much spread or usable flood unless stick a diffuser on.Then useful for close up work..........but it does have a very tight hot spot,very nice




tk75vn/tk50/tk51/tk61vn




with flash




My attempt at making a CPF out of the wrist straps :laughing: ..............must have had no kids about..........way tooooo much time on my hands :laughing:












Pile up!!!!




:thumbsup:ven


----------



## NorthernStar (Mar 11, 2014)

Ven,that´s a nice collection!

I have the following Fenix lights:the TK45 and the TK75 L2.


----------



## ven (Mar 11, 2014)

NorthernStar said:


> Ven,that´s a nice collection!
> 
> I have the following Fenix lights:the TK45 and the TK75 L2.




Thank you sir:thumbsup: i would like a tk45 as its an "unusual" looking light,very "one off" kind of light.
Not sure next down the fenix road,but i have always liked the tk35 and now the tk32

:twothumbs


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Mar 11, 2014)

What do people think of the LD15? Is it too old, is it still good? Worth having or not?


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 11, 2014)

Lord Flashlight said:


> What do people think of the LD15? Is it too old, is it still good? Worth having or not?



Unfortunately, you can't find an original Nitecore EZ AA model anymore. If you love the form factor, might as well pick up the quality blatant copy of the Nitecore. The design itself is excellent. Though the U.I. is different.


----------



## Shaquanda (Mar 11, 2014)

TK35 TK11 T15 and an old beat to heck surefire 6p with SF drop in on a UTG adapter on my Mossy 500. I think fenix is the best value around.


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Mar 12, 2014)

Monocrom said:


> Unfortunately, you can't find an original Nitecore EZ AA model anymore. If you love the form factor, might as well pick up the quality blatant copy of the Nitecore. The design itself is excellent. Though the U.I. is different.



Yeah, the LD15 is slightly shorter in length than the EZ, so more appealing.


----------



## cosway (Mar 12, 2014)

Hello all I'm just starting to get into all aspects of flashlights and needing a new one. With the help of other posts on this forum I've decided on a finex. Looking at a PD35 but was wondering on the throw of it, need to see any least 100yrds. With that getting a orbtronic charger with Panasonic batteries, would appreciate thoughts or comments


----------



## kj2 (Mar 12, 2014)

cosway said:


> Hello all I'm just starting to get into all aspects of flashlights and needing a new one. With the help of other posts on this forum I've decided on a finex. Looking at a PD35 but was wondering on the throw of it, need to see any least 100yrds. With that getting a orbtronic charger with Panasonic batteries, would appreciate thoughts or comments



The PD35 will throw further than the 100 yards, so with this light you are good on that point. The PD35 does have a large hotspot so I don't know what you must be able to see at that distance? Otherwise a light with a tighter hotspot is needed.
Panasonic batteries are one of the best out here.


----------



## ven (Mar 12, 2014)

Couple of pics/comparisons,not best,but best i could do as callum too young to hold lights,also had to use auto,so did compensate and balance light

this is around 160m give/take distance
tk50



tk61vn note that some pics show the very usable flood











Again about 160m with a little zoom as effected auto ballance










tk61vn vs the moon




About 220m pylon with tk61vn




Now tk75vn at 160m




Cheers


----------



## ven (Mar 12, 2014)

Comparison same pic but a tm15 at 2450lm and a tk75vn 4400lm dome on
tm15




tk75vn


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 12, 2014)

Lord Flashlight said:


> Yeah, the LD15 is slightly shorter in length than the EZ, so more appealing.



Part of me wishes that Fenix had copied the U.I. too.

What could be simpler than twist for on, then keep twisting for high.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 12, 2014)

cosway said:


> Hello all I'm just starting to get into all aspects of flashlights and needing a new one. With the help of other posts on this forum I've decided on a finex. Looking at a PD35 but was wondering on the throw of it, need to see any least 100yrds. With that getting a orbtronic charger with Panasonic batteries, would appreciate thoughts or comments



:welcome:

Before getting into lights that run off of non-AA/AAA lithiums, please use the search function to familiarize yourself with the realistic dangers involved.


----------



## Labrador72 (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks for the pics Ven! : )


----------



## kj75 (Mar 13, 2014)

Labrador72 said:


> Thanks for the pics Ven! : )



Nice pics sir!
Would like to see them with less humidity....a Western Europe problem


----------



## ven (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks gents:twothumbs i tried :laughing: as obv pitch black i could not tell,but this morning made it even more obvious,the issue last night was mist/fog hence 220m was max reach,after that just flooded out on mist over lake.It was coming in from 6.30pm last night,i woke up,left around 4.35am to this




So better pics next time,fog/mist free!!!!!!

20m tops on motorway to work,could not see the *FOG* *FOG* warnings on over head gantries till under them :laughing: .....................what is the point in that:shakehead


----------



## kj75 (Mar 13, 2014)

ven said:


> Thanks gents:twothumbs i tried :laughing: as obv pitch black i could not tell,but this morning made it even more obvious,the issue last night was mist/fog hence 220m was max reach,after that just flooded out on mist over lake.It was coming in from 6.30pm last night,i woke up,left around 4.35am to this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Best we can have: Sunny days and cloudy evenings....


----------



## Mopar366 (Mar 14, 2014)

I just recieved my fenix e11 in the mail today, and totally impressed! A couple weeks ago I lost my maglite xl200 and have been looking around at different lights to replace with! I carried it everyday and it was more than sufficient but I wanted to try something else! So I bought the e11 for the size and brightness! Fits perfect in my pocket, not the brightest but it works well for carrying it around everyday! I already bought another fenix off eBay, the e25 we'll see how it does!


----------



## Tmack (Mar 14, 2014)

Ever since I opted to get the tk61vn instead of the k50vn, I'm seeing myself take that route with other types of lights. I was seconds from committing to the tn35vn and saw Fenix is about to release the tk35 with mt-g2 and chose to again wait for the Fenix. I absolutely love their UI and overall quality. By far my preferred brand ATM.


----------



## ven (Mar 14, 2014)

Tmack said:


> Ever since I opted to get the tk61vn instead of the k50vn, I'm seeing myself take that route with other types of lights. I was seconds from committing to the tn35vn and saw Fenix is about to release the tk35 with mt-g2 and chose to again wait for the Fenix. I absolutely love their UI and overall quality. By far my preferred brand ATM.



Possibly mine too,i do like my nitecores too..........well could rattle a few brands off including low cost convoys.
Do agree,i like the UI on fenix lights,also they have some great tk models.
Do not own a thrunite yet...........i think it may be a confidence thing in the build,could be completely wrong but i am sure subconsciously its topping me hit the buy button.Same issue with supbeam,just unsure and its a fair amount of cash to throw at something not to be sure on!!

tbh it will be vinh who helps me decide on the mentioned


----------



## kestrel140 (Mar 16, 2014)

:fail: I have been a loyal Fenix flashlight consumer, with 3 Fenix lights in my collection(LD12, TK22, and PD35 ).My PD35 is all but useless due to a switch problem, as this is my most often used light this is a big issue. Fenix promised to rectify the problem by sending me a new switch. After more then a month waiting still no switch.:thumbsdow:thumbsdow:thumbsdow My next purchase of a $250 + long range flashlight will most likely not be made by Fenix.


----------



## kbuzbee (Mar 18, 2014)

Wow, sorry to hear your problems with your PD35! I love mine. It's been great (so far) as have all 5 of my Fenixi...

Just placed an order for a PD22G2, as a matter of fact. I'm very much looking forward to this one.

Ken


----------



## ven (Mar 18, 2014)

kestrel140 said:


> :fail: I have been a loyal Fenix flashlight consumer, with 3 Fenix lights in my collection(LD12, TK22, and PD35 ).My PD35 is all but useless due to a switch problem, as this is my most often used light this is a big issue. Fenix promised to rectify the problem by sending me a new switch. After more then a month waiting still no switch.:thumbsdow:thumbsdow:thumbsdow My next purchase of a $250 + long range flashlight will most likely not be made by Fenix.





Sorry to hear,dont give in!! if possible make a call instead of email,is there anywhere local that stocks fenix lights,maybe that would be an option to go down.

I find what ever brand,be it nitecore,fenix,ZL there will always be 1 or 5 with issues............

The long range light,tk61 is an excellent light,so worth giving a last chance saloon ,but hope you get that tail cap sorted as i understand its not good.I mailed klarus about a clip,no reply........so i guess it may be more common than thought.The brand lenser that quite a few peeps refer too as poor,i rang,same day full tail cap+body sent free in post,received next day.......so well all have different experiences.
:thumbsup:


----------



## LAMPARITA (Mar 18, 2014)

At the begining of March I sent my PD35 to Amityville, NY for a broken lens replacement and I was told they'll be sending it to China because they don't do it here in the state so I'll be getting it back by mid April or so....I just need to be patient but when when my Led Lenser stopped working I mailed in and it was fixed and sent back in less than a week. Oh well, what can I say...


----------



## ander (Apr 1, 2014)

LD10 that I keep in the car
L1D that I keep by my bedside S&W 686+
PD35 that I just picked up and keep around all the time for fun


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Apr 2, 2014)

I have a bunch of Fenix lights...

EO1(4)
EO5
E11 (2)
E12
LD01
LD22
PD22
PD35

Love them all!


----------



## kj2 (Apr 3, 2014)

E01, E11, E20, E21, E25, E35, E40, HL10, 2* HL30, HP15, HP25, TK11 R2, TK12/TK09, TK21, TK35, TK41, TK61, TK70, TK75, TK76, PD32UE, PD35.


----------



## ven (Apr 3, 2014)

WOW kj2 ,a line up pic of those fenix lights together would be so cool .


----------



## kj2 (Apr 3, 2014)

ven said:


> WOW kj2 ,a line up pic of those fenix lights together would be so cool .


Yeah, still have to do that. Weather is getting better, so should be able to do that soon


----------



## N_N_R (Apr 3, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Yeah, still have to do that. Weather is getting better, so should be able to do that soon







I'd love to see that, too 

Currently I have an E05, E11 old version, E11 new version, LD05, LD12


----------



## Rockit (Apr 3, 2014)

tk35 & tk75


----------



## kj75 (Apr 3, 2014)

Sold: TK35 t6, TK50, TK70, E15

Actual: E35, E40, HL30, LD22, TK35 u2, TK61


----------



## ven (Apr 3, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Sold: TK35 t6, TK50, TK70, E15
> 
> Actual: E35, E40, HL30, LD22, TK35 u2, TK61





:thinking: there looks room for a tk75 in there :laughing:


----------



## N_N_R (Apr 3, 2014)

Here's my small group


----------



## ven (Apr 3, 2014)

Very nice group you have there


----------



## dwdart (Apr 6, 2014)

Just getting started. TK15 and PD35 that will be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## kj75 (Apr 7, 2014)

ven said:


> :thinking: there looks room for a tk75 in there :laughing:



Waiting for an update TK75 with......good working instant turbo :laughing:


----------



## Tmack (Apr 7, 2014)

I only found out my 75 and 61 had instant turbo  but since I still never use it, really doesn't effect anything for me.


----------



## N_N_R (Apr 7, 2014)

Just ordered an E01 to join the gang up there... sigh.


----------



## kj75 (Apr 7, 2014)

Tmack said:


> I only found out my 75 and 61 had instant turbo  but since I still never use it, really doesn't effect anything for me.



It's only on the TK61....TK75 doesn't have it..

I like it, in a second to highest output. Use it most times when the light is off.


----------



## Tmack (Apr 7, 2014)

Oh OK. Only tried the 61 obviously lol. Only held for about 5 seconds. Vinh said it may be effected post mod, so having 622kcd and 1700lm is worth having to cycle to it.


----------



## AbbyY (Apr 8, 2014)

Fenix RC40, Fenix TK76, Fenix TK75, Fenix PD35. This is all for now.






I am waiting for TK61


----------



## N_N_R (Apr 8, 2014)

Ok, just updated my Adam... sorry, Fenix Family with the E01 today


----------



## ven (Apr 8, 2014)

AbbyY said:


> Fenix RC40, Fenix TK76, Fenix TK75, Fenix PD35. This is all for now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Awesome AbbyY WOW,but i have a complaint...........there is dust gathering on your lights!!! an offence with carries a sentence of mailing me those lights immediately :laughing:

You will love the tk61!!

Congrats on an awesome fenix collection:twothumbs


----------



## CrazySanMan (Apr 8, 2014)

I have 1 E01. Does that count?


----------



## AbbyY (Apr 8, 2014)

ven said:


> Awesome AbbyY WOW,but i have a complaint...........there is dust gathering on your lights!!! an offence with carries a sentence of mailing me those lights immediately :laughing:
> 
> You will love the tk61!!
> 
> Congrats on an awesome fenix collection:twothumbs



Thank you *ven*! Indeed, there is a lof of dust on my flashlights. You have good eyes :twothumbs
The reason is I have a lot of shelf queens that just sit and waiting for use or... for their destiny. Maybe someday I will send some of them to you


----------



## ven (Apr 8, 2014)

AbbyY said:


> Thank you *ven*! Indeed, there is a lof of dust on my flashlights. You have good eyes :twothumbs
> The reason is I have a lot of shelf queens that just sit and waiting for use or... for their destiny. Maybe someday I will send some of them to you




:laughing: i am your flashlight destiny :laughing:

Get them dusted off and have some fun!


You have an amazing collection,very good taste in lights:twothumbs

I look forward to your custom ti lights,yes you will!,i know you will!,your too addicted to even try and deny that

I can only imagine the ti and brass custom lights now...........
I have my eye on the dragon body 26650 beauty,jon has just ordered a brass one.............later in year for me though:mecry:


----------



## AbbyY (Apr 10, 2014)

Oooooops ven, I did it again :sweat:

Six days ago, when I posted my collection, I realized how small is my Fenix fleet so today I've got 2 much more: PD22 and PD12 :laughing:

I love the beam pattern and tint of PD12. It will replace S10 L2 as my favorite EDC.







I'm still waiting for TK61. Fenix dealer in Romania sucks.


----------



## hvyhawler (Apr 12, 2014)

Two LD20's, one LD22, one E35eu on order.


----------



## vicali (Apr 14, 2014)

I've only just begun...
Picked up my first Fenix, an LD22 to get ready for the camping season;
Took it outside with my wife to see the difference between my standard 10yo AA mag - lol
low- That is brighter.. med- Whoa. high- Holy $#%^..
tubo- Turn it off! the neighbours are going to come out..


----------



## Tmack (Apr 14, 2014)

Haha wait till your addiction progresses. It will turn into thousands of lumen, and your neighborhood will will wonder who opened up the new casino


----------



## kj75 (Apr 19, 2014)

More pics and comparison shots next week:wave:


----------



## proton85 (Apr 20, 2014)

I just own a O3D Q5 but CR123 are extremly expensive here (+-12 USD a piece)...
I think its time for a new model with 18650 accu...


----------



## Tmack (Apr 20, 2014)

16340 don't work? 
Rechargeable 3.7v


----------



## Item (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi thread!

So I have just ordered my first "proper" flashlight and it is winging its way to NZ as I type...

After lots of research I finally went for.........the TK51! Can't wait to get my hands on it

I also now have a spare 18650 3400mah as the TK51 only takes 3.

I wonder if I should get a PD35 - shame to let the battery go to waste!

Looking forward to reporting back on my new tool (toy? ) when it arrives.

Cheers


----------



## ven (Apr 22, 2014)

Item said:


> Hi thread!
> 
> So I have just ordered my first "proper" flashlight and it is winging its way to NZ as I type...
> 
> ...



Congrats,the tk51 is great,lots of different flood/throw variations in a very nice solid made light:twothumbs






You cant leave that spare cell out on its own,best get that pd35


----------



## Item (Apr 22, 2014)

ven said:


> Congrats,the tk51 is great,lots of different flood/throw variations in a very nice solid made light:twothumbs



That's good to hear ven, thanks!

i really was looking for an all-rounder to begin with and I couldn't quite stretch to the TK75 right now...

my only concern on the TK51 after doing lots of research on the forums, was the aggressive thermal step down. In your experience has it been an issue? Does it step down so soon even with only one LED in turbo? I presume once it is on "high" it then doesn't step down any further until the batteries start to drain?



ven said:


> You cant leave that spare cell out on its own,best get that pd35



oh dear - I can't be tempted so soon when I haven't even received the first light yet!


----------



## wildcatmo (Apr 24, 2014)

E35u, not really loving it yet.


----------



## ven (Apr 24, 2014)

@Item,some info down the review (2nd part after some comments)on run times,if cool on just one led then longer run time.No issue for me,not used in anger though tbh either
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...x-TK51-XM-L2-U2-3x18650-or-6x(R)CR123A-Review


----------



## ArmoredFiend (Apr 24, 2014)

Received my Fenix E35 UE last night..!! But not what i expected...the hotspot is alot wider than most lights i have...so kinda trying to get use to it. But overall, pretty impressive...! 

Though 360lumen and 900lumen is pretty difficult to notice on the difference... yet i thought it's gonna be awesomely big bang bright...


----------



## Tmack (Apr 24, 2014)

Lights only get holy crap bright in the thousands of lumens.


----------



## Item (Apr 24, 2014)

ven said:


> @Item,some info down the review (2nd part after some comments)on run times,if cool on just one led then longer run time.No issue for me,not used in anger though tbh either
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...x-TK51-XM-L2-U2-3x18650-or-6x(R)CR123A-Review



Thanks mate - missed those posts for some reason!


----------



## ven (Apr 25, 2014)

Item said:


> Thanks mate - missed those posts for some reason!



No probs,very easy to miss as i do it all the time :laughing: 

Sometime checking recent posts(i do all time) you miss out,so its worth going into relevant sections like reviews,going through some pages:thumbsup:


----------



## Ernst from Germany (Apr 26, 2014)

Hallo, is there a difference in the Beampower between Fenix PD 35 and Fenix UC 40 UE?
Best Greets from Ernst


----------



## Cerberus. (Apr 26, 2014)

Hey folks, I'm using a Fenix Tk21 and an HP10. Will get more asap.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 26, 2014)

Ernst from Germany said:


> Hallo, is there a difference in the Beampower between Fenix PD 35 and Fenix UC 40 UE?
> Best Greets from Ernst











Numbers are close, but UC40 UE has higher numbers.


----------



## ArmoredFiend (Apr 27, 2014)

Tmack said:


> Lights only get holy crap bright in the thousands of lumens.


Hahaa..thanks for the info. I knew i should hav gotten the TK75 instead... XD


----------



## ArmoredFiend (Apr 27, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Numbers are close, but UC40 UE has higher numbers.


With naked eye...we cant detect the difference between 960lumen and 850lumen...

Heck..there's only a slight slight difference when i switch from 960lumen to 360lumen on E35 UE...though the lense got hot REALLY fast with 960lmn...


----------



## Tmack (Apr 27, 2014)

ArmoredFiend said:


> Hahaa..thanks for the info. I knew i should hav gotten the TK75 instead... XD



Tk75vn is my prized light in all around performance terms. 
Around 4000lm and tremendous throw.


----------



## kj75 (Apr 28, 2014)

E35UE, my new EDC!

900 lumen burst-mode, distance to the trees about 45 meters






Nice flood and tint and surprising throw!


----------



## kj2 (Apr 28, 2014)

kj75 said:


> E35UE, my new EDC!
> 
> 900 lumen burst-mode, distance to the trees about 45 meters
> 
> ...


Sure looks good :twothumbs


----------



## ven (Apr 28, 2014)

Very impressive beam shot,great pic kj75


----------



## Treeguy (May 5, 2014)

Okay, pardon me for being a complete bonehead, but - the main difference between the E series and LD series is quality of build?

I`m looking for a 1xAA light and I see the E12 and the LD15 and both look nice. Just wasnt sure what was what. I don`t mind a little extra weight if it means a more solid product.

Thanks.


----------



## kj2 (May 5, 2014)

Treeguy said:


> Okay, pardon me for being a complete bonehead, but - the main difference between the E series and LD series is quality of build?
> 
> I`m looking for a 1xAA light and I see the E12 and the LD15 and both look nice. Just wasnt sure what was what. I don`t mind a little extra weight if it means a more solid product.
> 
> Thanks.



Build quality is quite the same but the LD-serie, has more features, better runtime and stuff like that. E-series is more a cheaper solution for EDC.


----------



## Treeguy (May 5, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Built quality is quite the same but the LD-serie, has more features, better runtime and stuff like that. E-series is more a cheaper solution for EDC.



Thanks.


----------



## ven (May 5, 2014)

Fenix E25 on way for work,2xAA should give good run time,side switch......see how it goes

Will update with pics in few week and went for the burst mode option.Close call tbh as it will be mainly used in high and it's lower than the older e25 .....hopefully a good choice as another tool box edc


----------



## LanthanumK (May 5, 2014)

A single Fenix E01, with blistering 13 lumen output, just purchased. ANSI runtime is 16 hrs, actual runtime is 50+ hours. It will be used in my bug out bag. It has unmatched durability in the 1xAAA form factor for a little over $10. Lumen fanatics diss the lowly E01 but lighting the night is my SureFire's job. The E01 will be used to recycle dead batteries during SHTF.

I am considering getting an HL22 as I prefer single cell AA/AAA lights for emergency use. I need to further research durability though.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 6, 2014)

Moving this to the LED Flashlights forum.

Bill


----------



## kj75 (May 7, 2014)

ven said:


> Fenix E25 on way for work,2xAA should give good run time,side switch......see how it goes
> 
> Will update with pics in few week and went for the burst mode option.Close call tbh as it will be mainly used in high and it's lower than the older e25 .....hopefully a good choice as another tool box edc



The updated version Ven?
Nothing about that on my dealers site....I thought it was already released...


----------



## ven (May 7, 2014)

It is released ,there is the older version with 3 modes iirc and the updated version with burst.This is the e25 I have on the way.


----------



## drummer132132 (May 7, 2014)

Fenix Collection:

PD35
TK76
TK75vn KillerThrow


----------



## kj75 (May 7, 2014)

ven said:


> It is released ,there is the older version with 3 modes iirc and the updated version with burst.This is the e25 I have on the way.



Nice! Let us know when it's there!
I like this light:thumbsup:, but only thing is when you activate burst mode, the light first goes off. I have the same with my E35UE..


----------



## ven (May 7, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Nice! Let us know when it's there!
> I like this light:thumbsup:, but only thing is when you activate burst mode, the light first goes off. I have the same with my E35UE..



No probs,will do a fenix updated group pic i was struggling being honest,its just a work lights,decided on a 2xAA light,then looking at nitecore and fenix mainly.The older fenix E21 was very close as liked the look and like rear clicky......the E25 xpe was close too with the 3 modes,one i have is the E25 xpe2 .Now the issue i was having is yes burst higher than the high on the xpe but the high is lower...........so a tough call and being a newer version it just swung it.Worse case scenario i just get another

I use single AA over others in work ,this will just give that bit more run time,hoping length wont get too in the way well delving into machinery!!


----------



## blah9 (May 7, 2014)

Haven't updated this in a while:

LD01
E21
TK45
PD32UE
TK75vnkt

Fenix lights I've given to other people:
LD01 x5 or so
LD12
E21 x2 or so
E25
LD20
TK41
PD32UE
TK75
HL30


----------



## sdagger (May 8, 2014)

Hi there:

LD12
L1D


----------



## ven (May 8, 2014)

sdagger said:


> Hi there:
> 
> LD12
> L1D



:welcome:hi back at ya


----------



## GigaHz (May 15, 2014)

TK20 and looking to get more.


----------



## cbpdogboy (May 28, 2014)

For duty carry...
TK35...

Just Ordered...
TK 35 UE

In a few weeks...
The new MC11 which is upgraded to 155 lumens for my molle vest.


----------



## md8232 (May 30, 2014)

TK15 that is going on my first AR build.
Thinking about a PD35 for the nightstand.


----------



## dazed1 (May 30, 2014)

Hi, not really a collection, but i think it will be soon.

TK75 2900 lm (modded to 4.400)
TK61 stock atm (will be modded as well)
TK35 (UE) on order soon most likely


----------



## Trevilux (May 31, 2014)

Arrived Today E12


----------



## välineurheilija (Jun 5, 2014)

Today i received the newer model E11 and i must say i am very pleased with the quality and power.
I cant remember if i posted a list of my Fenixes but i have about 15 of them and this new arrival is as good quality as the rest of them plus i really like the forward clicky UI with the twist to change the output.
Great light!


----------



## colight (Jun 5, 2014)

UC40 UE
pd35


----------



## eff (Jun 7, 2014)

Just 2 lights for me : the tk70 and the tk41


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Jun 11, 2014)

My E12 arrived this morning. I have to say I really like it. What sold me were the run time tests that proved that the mid 50 lumen mode gave a solid 6.5 hour run time. That's the mode I'd probably use the most.

Just thought I'd take a picture of it next to my old E11.


----------



## Bigblue (Jun 12, 2014)

New to the forum. After days of deliberating between PD35 and TN12, finally decided on the PD35 and is en route. Difference between the two was less than $14 and I get what I think is a nicer build. Will lose the tail stand and longer running time on turbo, but willing to live with that.

Quick question, is it necessary to lube a new PD35? From what I read, I got mixed results.


----------



## Tmack (Jun 12, 2014)

Just check it out upon arrival. Of its bone dry, lube it up. 

I've had brand new lights from the same manufacturer come lubed, and not.


----------



## vonmises (Jun 18, 2014)

New to the group and just weighing in. Been a huge fan of Fenix products for a while now. 

TK75 with one added run time tube.
TK40
TK21
TK22
E01
PD20
PD35
HP11
HL50 on order
TK32 on order

Consistently solid builds and performance. Obviously hooked. :duh2:


----------



## BloodLust (Jun 18, 2014)

EDC is a Fenix LD10.
P1D-CE
P2D-CE
E05
E01
HL21
E12 coming soon.


----------



## Tmack (Jun 18, 2014)

Wow fellas. That's alota Fenix! 
Nice collections.


----------



## BloodLust (Jun 19, 2014)

Tmack said:


> Wow fellas. That's alota Fenix!
> Nice collections.



Just kinda evolved. I don't have their bigger lights but my EDC evolves as technology progresses.

The P1D-CE was Fenix's first CREE light. It was the first light that I saw was more powerful than my G2 incan at the time and yet only ran on 1 cell. This was the time that common LED lights were almost all 3x AAA and used 5mm LEDs. Not much power there.
The twisty head was reliable but was craving for a clicky. Then they launched the P2D-CE.
It was expensive feeding the lights 123 primaries on a student's budget so I got the LD10 and was amazed at what a single AA cell could do what 3 cells couldn't before.

Gave the E01 to my wife now and the E05 to my mom.


----------



## Bigblue (Jun 19, 2014)

Since the PD35, added E25 (AA convenience) and pre-ordered E05 SS. E05 is replacing the pitiful AAA maglite keychain light from circa 2003. Looking to add TK75, but trying to figure out which versions.


----------



## Tmack (Jun 19, 2014)

The one I'd recommend is probably the one you'd least want me to recommend  

Kt baby! But if you plan to get a huge thrower like a tk61vn, save the money. 
I have both, but I like the idea of having the triple emitter, and huge throw in one package. It's been my favorite light, and it was the first one I got. 

People ask why get the killer throw if you have a tk61vn. But I wouldn't want to carry two big lights. The killer throw will of course have nice spill and flood being triple emitter, but has the throw to compete with the big boys. For an extra $50 give or take, it's worth it.


----------



## Bigblue (Jun 19, 2014)

Tmack said:


> The one I'd recommend is probably the one you'd least want me to recommend
> 
> Kt baby! But if you plan to get a huge thrower like a tk61vn, save the money.
> I have both, but I like the idea of having the triple emitter, and huge throw in one package. It's been my favorite light, and it was the first one I got.
> ...



My wallet said not to play with you. Just wish I can see the beam shots of both (TK75vn and TK75vn KT).


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Jul 26, 2014)

Got a* Fenix E15* (170 lumen) arrived in the post today. I was getting a bit tired of mucking about with AAA lights and wanted something a bit more definitive on my keychain. First impressions are that I love it. Glad I purchased it.

E15 next to E12


----------



## ven (Jul 26, 2014)

e05ss and e25


----------



## AbbyY (Jul 27, 2014)

- TK76 (plus extender)
- TK61 (plus extender)
- TK75 (plus extender)
- RC40
- TK22 Special Edition
- UC40 UE
- PD35
- E35 UE
- TK35 UE
- PD22
- PD12


----------



## kj2 (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice collection AbbyY


----------



## AbbyY (Jul 27, 2014)

Thank you Kj2!


----------



## double0thirteen (Jul 27, 2014)

deleted 


0013


----------



## kj2 (Jul 27, 2014)

AbbyY said:


> Thank you Kj2!


Wish Fenix updated the RC40 with XM-L2. Would buy it, the day it was in stock.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 27, 2014)

doubl0thirteen said:


> I'll take the VR11 fiat lux pls, thank you!
> 
> 
> 0013


Wrong thread?


----------



## AbbyY (Jul 27, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Wish Fenix updated the RC40 with XM-L2. Would buy it, the day it was in stock.



Me too! I hope Fenix will do that soon. Although I think there are many RC40 XM-L in dealers' stock so maybe Fenix waits to sold them :shrug:

I also found out that TK76 is an excellent photo lamp, mounted on a tripod and using only the XM-L2 U2 flood led. Better than other tripod mount capability flashlights I have such as Niwalker MM15, Nitecore TM26 and Blackshadow Terminator T70 that have a more focused beam.


----------



## double0thirteen (Jul 27, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Wrong thread?





kj2 said:


>




I need it was :sigh:


----------



## kj2 (Jul 27, 2014)

AbbyY said:


> Me too! I hope Fenix will do that soon. Although I think there are many RC40 XM-L in dealers' stock so maybe Fenix waits to sold them :shrug:



I asked Fenix a couple of times, but there are no plans, on updating the RC40. To bad though...


----------



## AbbyY (Jul 27, 2014)

Yep, I guess Fenix doesn't want to update RC40 because has many XM-L RC40 on the market. Update means the old ones become outdated and couldn't be sold. I think a third party modders (as vinhguyen54) could be a solution.


----------



## BloodLust (Jul 29, 2014)

Also posted in the Knife & Light thread.

Fenix LD10 and Fenix KM3 frame lock knife.
Way back when Fenix sold knives.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 31, 2014)

My collection as of yesterday's arrival of the UC45:


----------



## kj2 (Jul 31, 2014)

Infinite Zero said:


> My collection as of yesterday's arrival of the UC45:



Great collection


----------



## radiopej (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm waiting on a TK76 which may or may not have been a scam. Will post if it arrives.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 1, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Great collection


Thanks! I also have a PD22 G2 and an LD12 G2, but they seem superfluous and will be given away shortly.


----------



## ven (Aug 1, 2014)

Wow nice collection going there IZ

and on that note...............a small one :laughing:

Fenix e25(got issue ,started blinking then nothing,but fenix are sending me a new head in the post for free)



Fenix e25 with burst..........works fine


----------



## Big Elf (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm new to this so only have a couple so far:

PD35 
PD22

There's some fantastic collections posted in here.


----------



## kensington (Aug 8, 2014)

Bought my son an LD12, daughter an E35UE and planning on picking up another E35UE for the wife's gun safe.

For me;

PD22 that I EDC on person, all day and night (even when I sleep)
E15 on my EDC keychain
PD35 in my work/EDC bag
LD22 in my photography bag
E05SS on a keychain in my photography bag

Vinh has a PD35vn PDTc on the way to me now and my PD22 is on it's way to him to see what he can do with it 

Planning on ordering up my first headlamp, the HL50, really like the versatility of 2 different fuel cells.

I really like the 2 button UI some of my lights have, dislike twisty's. I have thought about venturing into other manufactures but cost and features bring me back to Fenix.

As soon as I get all of my stuff back I'll take a pic and post.


----------



## Jeffg330 (Aug 8, 2014)

In two months I've picked up:

2x PD35 (2014)
TK 75
E05
LD 41
E12
i only wish fenix would add a true moonlight mode with their lights


----------



## radiopej (Aug 8, 2014)

I'd love a Fenix with moonlight.

I rarely use my PD32 UE. It's in my backpack, but I always have so many on me that are easy to grab that I barely use it. It's still one of my favourites and it's my brightest. 

Fenix is my favourite brand (my first real light), but I only have the PD32 UE, TK22 (T6) and an E01 that I gave to my mum on loan. I won an E05SS that's been delayed, but that's going to my girlfriend's dad.

Grabbed a TK76 from an eBay seller for ridiculously cheap. If it's not a scam, then I'll have my new Fenix around the end of the month, so Fenix always makes my brightest flashlights.


----------



## Tmack (Aug 9, 2014)

Just got a pd35vn xpl triple. 
I know it's not really completely Fenix anymore, but man I love it. 
Wall of light is a huge understatement. This thing is like a mule on steroids.


----------



## blah9 (Aug 9, 2014)

I just got one of these today (PD35VN triple XPL), and I love it as well. It definitely is a little bit of a different use case than the PD32UE, but it's super useful and allows you to see everything all around you at once. Hopefully I'll get a chance to play with it more in the next few days.


----------



## Trevilux (Aug 14, 2014)

Yesterday arrives my new LD09. Be a good EDC group with LD02 and LD12.


----------



## kensington (Sep 15, 2014)

Happy with my Fenix's, love the 2 button UI.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Sep 15, 2014)

UC40UE
PD32(340 lumen version)
PD35
PD35 2014
TK22 2014
E35UE
TK51
TK35 860 lumen
TK32 my favorite out of them all


----------



## kohinoor (Sep 15, 2014)

Infinite Zero said:


> My collection as of yesterday's arrival of the UC45:



wow that's nice!


----------



## poupi29 (Sep 16, 2014)

TK75 2900lm


----------



## Dry-cell (Sep 18, 2014)

Five out of eight of my flashlights are made by Fenix, the other three, are the Klarus ST10, Olight T25 Tactical, and UCO Lumora LED lantern\flashlight. My latest purchases, are the Fenix LD02, and Fenix E12.


----------



## spankone (Sep 23, 2014)

E25
Pd35
Tk51
HL50
Bt20
Btr20
Bt30
Bc30

Oh dear. I hadn't realised I had so many lights.


----------



## kj2 (Sep 23, 2014)

spankone said:


> E25
> Pd35
> Tk51
> HL50
> ...



BT30? You own a prototype?


----------



## spankone (Sep 23, 2014)

Yeah. I was very lucky to be a tester. It's as bright as the bc30 but not as clean and tidy.


----------



## kj2 (Sep 23, 2014)

spankone said:


> Yeah. I was very lucky to be a tester. It's as bright as the bc30 but not as clean and tidy.



Could you PM a few photos?
Only have a computer-render now. Keep a flashlight photo collection on my pc


----------



## spankone (Sep 23, 2014)

Pm me your email buddy and I'll send you some stuff.


----------



## kj75 (Oct 15, 2014)

Arrived today


----------



## ven (Oct 15, 2014)

...............................


I had to sit down :laughing: how is that:thumbsup: I like the e41 light,but the ld60.................. i love


----------



## kj2 (Oct 15, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Arrived today



Spending money big time 


ven said:


> ...............................
> 
> 
> I had to sit down :laughing: how is that:thumbsup: I like the e41 light,but the ld60.................. i love


Heyy, Haven't bought it yet  and am still planning not to


----------



## ven (Oct 15, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Spending money big time
> 
> Heyy, Haven't bought it yet  and am still planning not to






http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?391417-LD60vn-Baby-TK75vn&p=4525944

u3 KT version is the one for me,once i have got my special delivery sorted:thumbsup:


----------



## kj2 (Oct 15, 2014)

ven said:


> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?391417-LD60vn-Baby-TK75vn&p=4525944
> 
> u3 KT version is the one for me,once i have got my special delivery sorted:thumbsup:


Damnit :laughing:


----------



## ven (Oct 15, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Damnit :laughing:




:laughing: 1-0


----------



## ruke (Oct 15, 2014)

According to vinh the SR52vn PDTn out throws the TK75 PDT KT.. So the baby wouldn't be even close...


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## kj75 (Oct 16, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Spending money big time



Bought the E41 as a present for my dad...But first, I want to play with it...


----------



## kensington (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm kinda geeked about the new pd22 Ultimate Edition


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 17, 2014)

kensington said:


> I'm kinda geeked about the new pd22 Ultimate Edition



I'm happy as Hell I got my PD20 before they "upgraded" it to the PD22.

Fenix has gone multi-mode and multi-_switch_ crazy.


----------



## kensington (Oct 17, 2014)

Monocrom said:


> I'm happy as Hell I got my PD20 before they "upgraded" it to the PD22.
> 
> Fenix has gone multi-mode and multi-_switch_ crazy.



I LOVE the multi-switch, that is the primary reason i like the Fenix's, simple switches, no twisty back and forth or clicking through for different modes and memory keeps it super simple if that is what you want, basically a clicky on/off until you want to change it. I like the ouput and size of my E15 but dislike the twisty. 

I have been EDC'ing Sunwayman V11Rvn clipped in pockt for a month or so and the ring always gets set to high in pocket, not desirable for me.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 17, 2014)

kensington said:


> I LOVE the multi-switch, that is the primary reason i like the Fenix's, simple switches, no twisty back and forth or clicking through for different modes and memory keeps it super simple if that is what you want, basically a clicky on/off until you want to change it. I like the ouput and size of my E15 but dislike the twisty.
> 
> I have been EDC'ing Sunwayman V11Rvn clipped in pocket for a month or so and the ring always gets set to high in pocket, not desirable for me.



Anything made more complicated compromises reliability. The PD20 isn't a single output light. It has useful multi-modes, just not too many of them.


----------



## hazza (Oct 23, 2014)

Time to join this party ... 

E05 (single mode) (never leaves my key ring)
E05ssvn (mini-sun)
E15
LD09vn (single mode 1300 lumen)
LD12 (car light)
LD15
LD20 (my first Fenix!)
TK15
PD32UE (lost/stolen)
PD35vn (triple XP-G2 5000K)


----------



## kensington (Oct 24, 2014)

Added the E05SSvn to the stable  Swapped it in for the E15 on my backup keyring since I rarely need the backup. It is an awesome OMG light.


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Oct 24, 2014)

I want one of those CL20s.


----------



## zarnch (Oct 24, 2014)

Great lights!!
It's a shame that only have 2
Ld01 and e01



Sent from iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## redtruck (Oct 24, 2014)

For those that got the E41, how is it? Any thoughts?


Thanks


----------



## Phoenixkh (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm one of the unenlightened but I did just receive my Fenix PD35 2014 Edition. What a great flashlight. I got to use it last week at work and it works flawlessly.


----------



## Labrador72 (Oct 24, 2014)

*FENIX OLD SCHOOL AND SIDE-SWITCH FREE! *:thumbsup:



Fenix Old School by Labrador77


----------



## kj2 (Oct 24, 2014)

That TK30 is such a beauty


----------



## kj75 (Oct 24, 2014)

redtruck said:


> For those that got the E41, how is it? Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> Thanks



My dad is happy with it. Nice mix of flood/throw, easy to carry.
Good built quality and finishing.
Please mind the turbo mode can only be used as burst..


----------



## Labrador72 (Oct 24, 2014)

I have to admit that for a light that is 5 years old it holds its ground well. It's not as bright as my Klarus XT30 or Nitecore MT40 and it definitely doesn't throw as much but it's light, its beam profile is much more versitile with plenty of flood but still a powerful hot spot and it can work on a 1x18650 too!
I used to look down on it when I got hooked on flashlights back in 2012 thinking "who would want to buy a light with an MC-E and only 630 non-ansi lumens in the era of XM-Ls?" Of course I ended buying two and even considered getting a third one afterwards! Go figure!


----------



## silverman57 (Oct 26, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Arrived today


Was thinking of buying the E41 but now I've seen the LD60 I want that one too


----------



## ven (Oct 26, 2014)

silverman57 said:


> Was thinking of buying the E41 but now I've seen the LD60 I want that one too





http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?391605-LD60vn-The-Real-Deal!


----------



## martinaee (Oct 26, 2014)

*DANG>>>>> BIG SPENDERS.... Send some of that dough my way 
*

Could somebody with an E41 possibly take a pic of it next to other classic and recent Fenix lights (excluding the huge Fenix lights) I'm trying to get a visual sense of how big it is.

Man seeing this make me really want to just randomly buy some Fenix lights I don't need right now.


----------



## shotgun8 (Oct 27, 2014)

I have some catching up to do, but I'm starting big! Tk70 and Tk60


----------



## silverman57 (Oct 29, 2014)

Ordered a Fenix E25 XP-E2 earlier and have just been emailed to say it is on the way.
My first Fenix......but probably not the last


----------



## silverman57 (Oct 31, 2014)

My E25 XP-E2 has just arrived. It will soon be dark enough to try it out
Don't normally like these dark evenings.......but today is different


----------



## Capaints (Nov 3, 2014)

(2) LOD Black & Green
(2) LD01 Black
(1) LD01 Stainless Steel
(1) LD02 Black
(1) E35UE 900 Lumens
(1) PD35 EU 2014 

thinking about a TK22 2014 920 Lumen


----------



## locknload (Nov 4, 2014)

[email protected] PD32s and a TK11. I love these lights and am leary to "venture away". May be up for an LD12 next.


----------



## movanoman (Nov 4, 2014)

tk75 and lots of other makes


----------



## ruke (Nov 4, 2014)

TK75vn KT PDTn & TK61vn V3


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## silverman57 (Nov 10, 2014)

Would like a pouch for my E25......any recommendations please?


----------



## kj2 (Nov 10, 2014)

silverman57 said:


> Would like a pouch for my E25......any recommendations please?



Fenix E20/E21 pouch. My E25 fits well


----------



## Capolini (Nov 10, 2014)

1.PD12vn
2.TK35vn
3.TK75vn KT
4.TK61vn V1- SOLD


----------



## Warp (Nov 10, 2014)

My keychain carry since I bought it way back...whenever...but needless to say a Cree Q5 was the best available emitter at the time...so it's been awhile.

This thing is a freaking tank.


----------



## Capolini (Nov 10, 2014)

Warp said:


> My keychain carry since I bought it way back...whenever...but needless to say a Cree Q5 was the best available emitter at the time...so it's been awhile.
> 
> This thing is a freaking tank.



Nice!! Looks like it is rugged and got a lot of valuable use!


----------



## Warp (Nov 10, 2014)

Capolini said:


> Nice!! Looks like it is rugged and got a lot of valuable use!


The bezel is out of round a tad in some spots where it took a particularly hard throw/drop, even. It's gone swimming (chlorinated pool, no saltwater) as well.


----------



## jax (Nov 11, 2014)

Jax
1)Tk11 (with XP-G R5+Op reflector)


----------



## louie77328 (Nov 24, 2014)

PD35:thumbsup:


----------



## gurdygurds (Jan 19, 2015)

Hey Folks. I am pretty much a newbie to the flashlight game, but in my limited experience I find Fenix to be high quality. I am now attempting to confine myself to two lights of each battery type so as to not go crazy buying flashlights!! I currently have a PD32 G2, Tk09, an Ld12 G2, and two E01s. Two round out the two of each cell type I recently acquired an Eagletac D25a clicky that takes a aa battery. Two 18650 lights, two aa lights, and two aaa lights. I had an e35 but gifted it as I didn't use it much. I said in a recent post that once Fenix decides to implement a moon mode they will be unstoppable in my book. Great lights:twothumbs


----------



## gurdygurds (Jan 25, 2015)

deleted


----------



## sarge1967 (Jan 25, 2015)

The only Fenix light I own is the LD09. I like the size of it but I wish I had bought the LD12 instead. Don't like the UI of the LD09 all that much. I do EDC it daily though. Will until a replacement is bought.


----------



## Stefano (Jan 25, 2015)

TK61 
TK35 (mod XM-L2 NW)
TK15 S2
TK09
PD35
PD32
PD32 (XP-G2)
PD22
UC40 (XP-G2)
MC11
E25 (XP-E)
E15
E11
E01
E05
HL21
Many in duplicate


----------



## credo (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi - just a TK75 here at the moment.


----------



## djburkes (Jan 26, 2015)

The only Fenix light I own is a LD60.


----------



## paratrooper (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm andy.

E01
E05 
LD 10
Many more on the wish list (maybe the LD41)


----------



## todo (Jan 26, 2015)

Oh how times have changed. When I first started coming here in 06 Fenix lights/Users almost had to Bow down to the Mighty throng of Surfire supporters.


----------



## an_abstraction (Jan 27, 2015)

I've gotten my Fenix collection down to 2:

L0D-Q4 in olive HA
TK22 in Cadet Gray

One for EDC, and one for the nightstand. Both have good lows and multiple brightness levels to cover 100% of my needs. Still looking to add an E99 Ti to the collection....


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 28, 2015)

todo said:


> Oh how times have changed. When I first started coming here in 06 Fenix lights/Users almost had to Bow down to the Mighty throng of Surfire supporters.



Yeah.... Fenix supporters were whipped and beaten out in the streets. 

Hmm.... Actually both brands had their heavy group of supporters and were easily the two most popular brands on the forums. No bowing down taking place. Just two very different flashlight companies (and still are), both loved by many members.


----------



## Bob57 (Jan 30, 2015)

The PD35 2014 is my first Fenix.
Although the PD35 is a great EDC I'm looking at getting something with some throw because I live out in the sticks .


----------



## R1-Dave (Jan 31, 2015)

Dave, Fenix lover.

I can't remember them all without going and checking so I will try to remember them all.

E01
E05 x 3
PD12 x 2
PD35 x 2
E15 x 2
E25
TK35
TK35UE
TK70
TK75
LD50
RC40
PD30
TK15


----------



## haro (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi

my Fenix flashlights:

E05 3x
PD32
TK75

and some more on my wish list:
PD50, TK22


----------



## ryukin2000 (Feb 1, 2015)

E01
LD01 x 2
LD10
LD41
HL30
PD12
PD35


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Feb 5, 2015)

So far i got 2..

E25
LD41


----------



## Jim Bonney (Feb 5, 2015)

TK22
LD20
PD32UE
E11 (x2)
HL10
HP11


----------



## Jor (Feb 7, 2015)

LD02
PD22
TK15
TK35EU
PD40 coming soon, love the neutral white mT-G2


----------



## Russ T. Nutt (Feb 7, 2015)

L2D CE


----------



## gurdygurds (Feb 21, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## LeafSamurai (Feb 21, 2015)

PD35 but in the process of ordering LD50 and LD60. 


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## donballz (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi all, I have an E12 that I love and an LD09 that I sort of like. Is there a light with a pocketclip that is more like the E12? I prefer the half click to switch between modes to the two full clicks. I might try the LD12 since the side button looks pretty nice. Any other ideas? Sorry if this question has been asked a lot, the board won't let me search. Thanks!


----------



## Shaifnan (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi all, I have a LD02 and a LD22 and I love them. :thumbsup:


----------



## ianjing (Feb 24, 2015)

LD20
LD01


----------



## JPA261 (Feb 26, 2015)

Just bought my first Fenix light. I bought the Fenix PD32 cause it's small, puts out enough output for what I am doing, and takes 18650 batteries! I have a ton of Surefire lights and always used CR123A lithium batteries, but batteries are getting way too expensive for me.


----------



## mtrunner (Feb 26, 2015)

L1P
P2D
L1D
L2D
L0D
E0
E01x4


----------



## felipefuda (Feb 26, 2015)

In order of purchase:

Tk12r5
Tk10
Pd32 340 lumens

Love them all


----------



## timothydavidson1 (Feb 26, 2015)

I have a PD22ue that I carry everyday and a LD50!! I love them both


----------



## andrew2 (Mar 1, 2015)

UC40UE and E05


----------



## radiopej (Mar 2, 2015)

My girlfriend and I now have:

PD32 UE
TK22 T6 edition
E99 Ti
E01
E05
LD02
CL20
UC35

Love these lights. Fenix and Olight are my favourites. I feel Olight has a better UI, but my Fenix lights just feel more rugged and unbreakable.


----------



## wedlpine (Mar 2, 2015)

E05SS
E11
E99 Ti
LD41
TK35 - XM-L
TK35UEvn - MT-G2
TK41
TK45
TK50
TK70


----------



## HaroldB (Mar 2, 2015)

Been using the TK75 for a week and WOW, it's an awesome light!

Placing it on Turbo,then hitting Strobe will disable most attackers - without a gun


----------



## ven (Mar 10, 2015)

Well to add to a few Fenix lights and now had a few days use,i am happy with the latest fenix purchase,the so last year pd35 2014 version(not that i care tbh)

Nice compact size,clip ok just will turn on light easy,secured now with some glue behind(invisible). Modes,well well spaced,the 180 or 460lm will be the most used of them,nice to have on tap "960lm* if it is that.................either way for a work edc it is more than sufficient. 

Holster on the poor end of the scale ,certainly compared to some 47s but its adequate...........for protection,not for easy belt carry.

On order is the




Gone for black

No in work pics,just some i took prior to taking it,so no fenix line ups,when i get holster i will take some and thoughts on it











Very happy for the money,just a quad vn version on the list of wanted


----------



## wjv (Mar 10, 2015)

How does Fenix get 1h15m @ 400 lumens, and 2h20m @ 200 lumens with their PD22UE 1xCR123 light?

I can't find a reliable run time test anywhere on the various flashlight forums.

It seems like every other flashlight brand can only get 200-250 lumen for 1:00-1:30 hours out of a single CR123.

So how is Fenix pulling it off?


----------



## deflemonkdi (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi all. Wow, theres some incredible collections of fenix torches in here. Anyway, i'm New to the forums so i'll just say hi and chime in.

Recently got myself an e12 and i'm loving it. Only thing i need now is some sort of red filter for when i'm out at night with the camera. Search isnt going too well ATM so any help in that direction would be great.


----------



## ven (Mar 27, 2015)

Filter wise,not sure if correct but look into the 

Fenix AD301 R


Might fit,again not sure on filter size.


Never posted a pic in this thread of said holster(pics in another thread)so will stick a couple here


----------



## deflemonkdi (Mar 27, 2015)

ven said:


> Filter wise,not sure if correct but look into the
> 
> Fenix AD301 R



Thanks, I'd seen that filter but looking at it online it seems its for the LD series. The LD10 seems to be 21.5 and the e12 is 19mm so i wonder if it'd be too loose a fit to use without losing it easily.


----------



## ven (Mar 28, 2015)

deflemonkdi said:


> Thanks, I'd seen that filter but looking at it online it seems its for the LD series. The LD10 seems to be 21.5 and the e12 is 19mm so i wonder if it'd be too loose a fit to use without losing it easily.




Usually(can only speak for the nitecore as only filters i own) have like an interference fit,so will not slip off.

Maybe someone has tried,maybe some kind of thin rubber around head to secure the filter(would only need to be 1mm thick as would take up 2ml in total diameter). Maybe an O ring would do the job.................as a thought.


----------



## Sophie2013 (Mar 29, 2015)

E25, TK09, E05 Nice torches!


----------



## teacher (Mar 30, 2015)

In reverse order of purchase. [_Last one bought, the _*PD35*_; at top of list._]

*PD35
LD41
LD15
E20
E01*


----------



## Tac Gunner (Mar 30, 2015)

E21
TK41
TK45

Before the year is out I will add a CL20, HP25, HL23, and maybe a LD75c. I love Fenix the most, I have other brands but Fenix just feels the best to me and love the UIs


----------



## haro (Mar 30, 2015)

E05 x3
E99 TI TLF Version x2
PD32
LD50
TK75

and I'm thinking about the new LD75c ...


----------



## felipefuda (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Xiphex (Apr 15, 2015)

Fenix E41


----------



## Labrador72 (Apr 16, 2015)

felipefuda said:


>



Very nice lights!


----------



## Retief (Apr 16, 2015)

E25
LD12
LD22
PD22UE
UC40UE


----------



## felipefuda (Apr 16, 2015)

Labrador72 said:


> Very nice lights!


Thanks, man!!

I keep the tk10 attached to my 5,56, the pd32 as my edc, and the tk12r5 is retired. I beat the hell out of them and they keep working well.


----------



## Jiri (Aug 31, 2015)

I have:

P2D
P3D
L2D Premium Q5
PD20 R5
LD20 Premium R5
PD22 G2
PD22UE x 3
LD02
E15 R4
LD22 G2
PD35 2014 
TK09 x 2
Fenix HL10
HL50
HL55

I have them all around a house, work, in motorcycle, car, in different bags and storages, but my main EDC for now is PD22 UE and my backup is E15. I take my PD35 for night walks with dog. Some of those are already retired like P2D, P3D, TK09 etc. And right now I am awaiting a delivery of LD11, LD22 300, UC30 and TK16 for my collection. My friends start to believe that I am a crazy hoarder of somekind and I should be treated for that :-D I love my Fenix lights!!!


----------



## mosifer (Nov 25, 2015)

P2D (My go to EDC)
P3D Premium Q5 
LD22 (Bought this because my work supplies AA's)

Will soon be adding something from the TK series but I am waiting to see what they come out with in 2016.


----------



## ven (Nov 25, 2015)

Been a while, last 3 Fenix lights of the top of my head are..........

CL20 , got this with camping in mind and works great for tent uses. Right now its in work and the last use was today under machinery. With the handy magnet it can be stuck against parts of the machine and leaves hands free. 




As i am a fan of the pd35, a modded one from vinh pd35vnQ with 2x 5000k xp-l's and 2x6500k xp-l's




Also a tk75 2015 in vinh flavour- tk75vnQ70 with 4x xhp70's which is a beast. Heat treated and engraved bezel/strap attachment .


----------



## Paul6ppca (Nov 25, 2015)

First led I had was l2 and got the nekoman (sp) body.
PD10 Titan. Still a great light, love the size!
Lod on keychain for years.
Would love to find a cheap P1 or p1d


----------



## dazed1 (Nov 25, 2015)

Fenix used to be a leader, what happend to them? 

Nitecore and Olight leapfrog them....


----------



## sidecross (Nov 26, 2015)

dazed1 said:


> Fenix used to be a leader, what happend to them?
> 
> Nitecore and Olight leapfrog them....



I recently purchased Fenix PD40, FD40, and TK35UE to augment my Nitecore lights, so as far as I am concerned Fenix is doing very well.


----------



## ven (Nov 26, 2015)

dazed1 said:


> Fenix used to be a leader, what happend to them?
> 
> Nitecore and Olight leapfrog them....



For me Fenix is the preferred choice out of the said brands, imo just better made and the ano seems to hold up better. Nitecore seem to be throwing more lights out than any other brand, not convinced all good or the QC side is up to scratch. Still they are keeping it interesting for me, as they seem to be class leaders for innovation.........imo anyway. Hoping the new tk61 will change things a little although thats next year


----------



## dazed1 (Nov 26, 2015)

While their build quality is great, Nitecore and Olight are also quite good (more then good enough) while atm offering much better lights, S1, S10RII, MH20, EC11, EC4s, S2, M3XS-UT, (and the javelot series) MH40GT, MH27...all this lights are like few years ahead of Fenix offer atm sadly, hope they can get back to their glory days.


----------



## sidecross (Nov 26, 2015)

Fenix seems to be not the large manufacturer as is Nitecore but they do produce excellent lights with much more detail in design detail. There KD35UE for example seems to have solved the problem of no current draw when switched off as compared to the Nitecore EC4(S/SW).

Also Nitecore or Olight does not have a standard 26650 battery light in the market; I have two different Fenix lights that do offer this battery. :thumbsup:


----------



## kj2 (Nov 26, 2015)

sidecross said:


> Also Nitecore or Olight does not have a standard 26650 battery light in the market; I have two different Fenix lights that do offer this battery. :thumbsup:


Olight R40, doesn't have a standard one, but one is included. The Fenix PD40 doesn't come with a battery, which is kinda odd to me because it uses a different (non 18650) battery.


----------



## sidecross (Nov 26, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Olight R40, doesn't have a standard one, but one is included. The Fenix PD40 doesn't come with a battery, which is kinda odd to me because it uses a different (non 18650) battery.


The Fenix PD40 uses a standard 26650 battery; FD40 also uses a standard 26650 battery and is also supplied with an insert to use 18650 batteries.

Edit added: The Olight R40 Seeker is reported to use a non-standard 26650 cell which might be the reason the light comes with a battery; the light also uses a Cree XM-L2 LED.

I like to have the option to use standard 26650 batteries where I can have a more reasoned choice. There is a question about the Olight R40 might use a proprietary battery configuration.


----------



## Jiri (Dec 11, 2015)

You talk so much here about Olight being "sooo good". I have a very different opinion on this brand, since I found they lie quite a lot about their runtimes of flashlights. For example I recently measured very populare Olight S1, Olight claims runtime on the moonlight mode up to 15 days. I could not measure more than 4,5 days of runtime. A lot of other users describe these foundings. Fenix is much more accurate or "honest" about their ANSI measured runtimes. I don't like manufactures who lie about their product qualities... what else do they lie about? impact resistence? water resistence? about quality of the material used? :thinking:

I BELIEVE IN FENIX !!! :twothumbs


----------



## fearsomekittens (Dec 30, 2015)

New here and am torn between a tk75 and rc40. Pros and cons? Thanks


----------



## kj2 (Dec 30, 2015)

fearsomekittens said:


> New here and am torn between a tk75 and rc40. Pros and cons? Thanks


The RC40 is an awesome light, but still uses 'older' XM-L leds and uses a battery pack. The TK75 2015 puts out more lumens and is way smaller.
Also, the TK75 has the option to add a extension tube to run 8x 18650 in total for extended runtime.


----------



## fearsomekittens (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks kj2! Same throw on both?


----------



## kj2 (Dec 30, 2015)

fearsomekittens said:


> Thanks kj2! Same throw on both?



RC40: http://www.fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=84&tid=12&cid=1#

TK75 2015: http://www.fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=1181&tid=8&cid=1

RC40 has slightly more throw.


----------



## ven (Dec 30, 2015)

For me thats a real tough one, the rc40 is kind of the flag ship model, a beast, awesome but now a little dated. However if sent to vinh for a more up to date LED, de-dome then............well an rc40vn is something else imo.

tk75 2015 is a nice light, in standard form the only improvements for me is now a lockout, thread for tripod and more lumens, the latter from 2900 to 4000 is very well hidden due to 4 shallower/smaller reflectors vs 3 larger deeper wells..........

Bonus of the tk75 is run time kits so more flexible there, if staying standard, i would be looking probably at a deal on the tk75 2900lm version tbh! 

Ultimately, as an rc40 is being considered and budget greater, look at the tk75vnQ, 360kcd,5000lm+ish...........and of course run time kit 
Rec option of $298
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?406724-TK75vnQ-Best-Searchlight

:welcome:


----------



## fearsomekittens (Dec 31, 2015)

Great responses! I like both and still can't decide! Luckily I have to wait til mid-January as the mortgage comes first. I do have another question: why do you guys feel the rc40 is a bit outdated? Thanks and Keep 'em coming!


----------



## ven (Dec 31, 2015)

It is only just my opinion and because its not been updated recently, the LED is not the latest being the XML U2 . The original date is early 2013 iirc which tbh is fine by me, but if spending £250+ i want it ideally to be a more updated LED for output/ efficiency (not a must, just an "ideally" . The battery packs are not cheap either and i would have to have a spare one! I would still have an rc40 !!!! no question there, but for me i dont think it would be picked up over the more compact tk75 and having 4x xhp70 leds, kind of blows it out of the water(other than heat dissipation/run time on higher mode, which is 3500lm on the rc40). With the equivalent mode on the tk75, the light would get hot and would have to be stepped back after 10 mins or so(variable on ambient temps so rough example).

Now i would like an rc40, maybe i am waiting for an update that again imo is over due! 

Its a tough choice, i decided on a tk75vnQ70 but i will hold my hands up and admit the huge head/design of the rc40 appeals to me more just not too taken in with the battery pack and maybe on the slightly too large side. By that i mean, i find the bigger the light , the more chance of it being left behind and a more convenient sized light taken! 
Its a beast, i am dreaming of xhp70' leds and drivervnx2 or 3................:naughty:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?379121-RC40-Stock-VS-TK75vn-KillerThrow

Every time i see an rc40..............i start wanting all over again!


----------



## seery (Dec 31, 2015)

Hello. New Fenix lover checking in. 

Over two decades as a Flashoholic and I can proudly say the Fenix TK35UE 2015 XHP50 is hands down my all-time favorite light. 

There the is nothing I dislike or would change. It's perfect for me.


----------



## ven (Dec 31, 2015)

seery said:


> Hello. New Fenix lover checking in.
> 
> Over two decades as a Flashoholic and I can proudly say the Fenix TK35UE 2015 XHP50 is hands down my all-time favorite light.
> 
> There the is nothing I dislike or would change. It's perfect for me.




Hi new fenix lover, must admit the tk35 does apeal to me full stop, even the original version, then the mt-g2 for that fantastic 5000k floody beam and also the xhp50 edition. Would be cool to have the set!


----------



## TheMocoMan (Dec 31, 2015)

Been with Fenix since 2010. Flawless.

Tk11
Tk16
ED35UE


----------



## rodney1968 (Dec 31, 2015)

tk15c
pd25
hl05
mc11
ld09
cl05
ld41
e25
hl35
yes I like fenix.


----------



## fearsomekittens (Jan 6, 2016)

Just ordered the tk75. I considered the thrunite tn36 but the throw on the Fenix is much more impressive. Thanks for the input everyone


----------



## wolfgaze (Jan 6, 2016)

My Fenix lights:

E05 (2013 edition, x2)
E12 (x2)
LD12

I am very much considering ordering the PD32 2016 edition in the near future. Oh and if they ever update the LD12 I may be forced to get one of those as well...

I've been pleased with my Fenix lights. Only been a Customer for about 3 years or so (wasn't much into flashlights prior to that)


----------



## sybaris (Jan 6, 2016)

LD01
LD20
PD35
TK16


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jan 6, 2016)

Fenix is the sales leader when it comes to Chinese made lights. Fenix has been in business longer than NC has. Fenix must sell over a million lights a year or close to it. NC would be second in sales. Ive got the 2016 PD32 on order and cannot wait for the 2016 TK32 XP-L HI it should set the bar again for mid size 60k CD+ throwers. Olight has come a very long way which is good to see.

PD35x4
PD32
TK35 2015 edition
TK15
TK75
UC35
TAC
E25UE
E22UE
TK22
TK16
UC40UE


----------



## dhunley1 (Jan 6, 2016)

E05
LD09 
PD22


----------



## seery (Jan 7, 2016)

Just received my newest Fenix, a TK75 2015. This is from the latest production run and is absolutely beautiful. 

The quality and attention to detail is outstanding. There is nothing to flaw on this light, not even if you try.


----------



## 1DaveN (Jan 7, 2016)

E01 (2)
LD09
E25
E25UE
PD25
PD35
CL25R


----------



## dhunley1 (Jan 8, 2016)

dhunley1 said:


> E05
> LD09
> PD22



Add an E12 to the list!


----------



## Jeff E. (Feb 5, 2016)

I've got a few Fenix lights (a TK40 was my first "real" light), and just added the 2016 version of the E15 to the list tonight after I opened the little brown box left at my house  My dad has the TK75 and the thing is amazing...well built, great reflector, beam, etc. 

The former, 170 lumen E15 was one of my favorite lights, and it's still on my key ring. I actually decided on this new 2016v E15 over the much-acclaimed Olight S1. This amazing little E15 is smaller, with roughly the same output (*without *the 1.5 min turbo limitation), and a much sleeker form factor. For lack of a better term, I can't tell you how "cute" this little things is!! With the head being slightly larger than the body on this revision, is looks like a little baby flashlight....but with a lot of power!

I have an older Olight S10, and the switch started feeling weird after a while. I know they've upgraded the switches twice since then, but I'm just saying....
OL and NC make good lights (I also own an incredible Nitecore EA11, which I LOVE), but don't count Fenix out of the game. They seem to be continuing to work at design, innovation, and their quality hasn't wavered in the process.

-jeff


----------



## jkingrph (Feb 6, 2016)

kj2 said:


> The RC40 is an awesome light, but still uses 'older' XM-L leds and uses a battery pack. The TK75 2015 puts out more lumens and is way smaller.
> Also, the TK75 has the option to add a extension tube to run 8x 18650 in total for extended runtime.



Since they change lumen out on a light and do not change model number it's really hard to compare by models. I have a TK 75 probably a couple of years old with a couple of battery extender packs. Run time is great. I just got a new RC40, 6000 lumen and charged it a few hours and since it is still daylight compared them in a dark room. The RC40 really lights things up, altho the TK75 is no slouch, and even with battery extenders seems handier, although I like the switches on the RC40 better.


----------



## ven (Feb 6, 2016)

seery said:


> Just received my newest Fenix, a TK75 2015. This is from the latest production run and is absolutely beautiful.
> 
> The quality and attention to detail is outstanding. There is nothing to flaw on this light, not even if you try.
> 
> View attachment 1814




When and if you get a little bored, ship to vinh for an xpl PDT and boost to 5000lm with drivervn2, 20 mode groups, 360-400kcd...............

Just a thought if that time does come, probably still *one* of the best all round lights available with all things considered imho


----------



## seery (Feb 6, 2016)

ven said:


> When and if you get a little bored, ship to vinh for an xpl PDT and boost to 5000lm with drivervn2, 20 mode groups, 360-400kcd...............
> 
> Just a thought if that time does come, probably still *one* of the best all round lights available with all things considered imho



The more I read about all the great vinh lights, the harder it gets to resist sending one his way!

But the fact I've been able to resist is also a testament to just how awesome the stock TK75 2015 really is.


----------



## ven (Feb 6, 2016)

Fair play, when the time comes(if it does) you have that option there to freshen things up..........significantly as well.

I am a fan of the tk75, but do feel let down with the standard 2015 version as an upgrade...........could have been much more out of the box imo, instead of using the same LED's as the old version..........Thankfully vinh is there for what Fenix should be producing(well maybe not exactly like that, they could have fitted xpl HI leds though, with 5000k option). For me, xhp35 or xhp50,even MKR would have freshened the model up some and brought it inline(LED wise) with other manufacturers like thrunite / acebeam /nitecore etc


----------



## Parrot Quack (Feb 6, 2016)

Ven? Which TK75vnQ is the way to go: floody or thrower?

Spec 2 or Spec 3?

I want the 14k out the front with 500k throw and according to an e-mail exchange with Vinh, that animal doesn't currently exist so I have to choose. Suggestions?

(I'm still waiting on the refund checks)


----------



## ven (Feb 6, 2016)

Parrot Quack said:


> Ven? Which TK75vnQ is the way to go: floody or thrower?
> 
> Spec 2 or Spec 3?
> 
> ...




Does cost come into it, #2 is $320 and #3 is $500

#2 throws further with lots of flood at close to 400kcd and 5000 ish OTF lumes
#3 is now 16,000 OTF lumens due to carrier upgrade they all get(removes the polarity protection, so extra EXTRA care to be taken inserting cells!!!!!)

As i have throwers and flooders its a tough one, i chosethe Q70 over the Q for a couple of reasons. Near 200kcd is enough for me , flood is more useful over throw for me, i love the xhp70 leds!!! they are awesome!!!!




















Carrier mod to aid current flow




4x xhp70



Heat treated and engraved bezel, just for personal touch.........love it



and strap attachment and use for tri pod attachment 




Make sure which ever you get, get it engraved, just for that personal touch and being special its worth it( to me anyway)





Now generally and all things considered i would recommend the tk75vnQ as for the throw and good flood, awesome do it all light.

For a HUGE wall of light, then the Q70 version, if feeling flush and want 20,000lm+ then the Q77 with 7x xhp70 leds,however its "only" 11,000cd and $1000


If you want 6000+lm and 550+kcd, the x60vn is an option to check out, like a next step up in performance over the tk75vnQ...........not quite the build quality, still good,takes 6 cells over the 4(well unless you use run time kits with the TK!!!)

So what is your preference?

Poor beam pic as used phone so the brightness completely overwhelmed the phone and dims it down, not to mention poor conditions due to mist from the lake

TK75vnQ70
















The phone just cant get the brightness, nor the flood.........trust me its bright flood!





If lumens matter, you like a wall of light, enough reach due to sheer output, amazing flood to light a field up,the Q70

If (5500lm is not to be sniffed at)lumens are not as important, adequate flood but a bright large hot spot with great throw is, then the Q version. Think tm16gt on steroids!

Bare in mind, example, nitecores lumen claim will be more than likely LED lumen(not 3500 OTF), vinhs are conservative (OTF) Out The Front lumens, can loose 20-30% from the LED lumens due to reflector/s/ and lens................

So 5500 OTF is maybe around 6500-7000 LED lumens!

Cant tell you which, just food for thought and if not happy with choice, vinh does offer money back or exchange.............he is awesome to deal with mr quack

Make sure drivervnx2, so you have the flexibility of various groups, be it starting in low, or with memory, 2 modes or 5 etc............enough to suit you!.Quick change on the fly, and in another group with different modes...............fantastic.

I like good do it all type lights as generally more useful than a pencil beam, or just pure flood. However its good to also have dedicated lights for each. Awesome flooder, and an awesome thrower...............

Loving the tn32UTvn at 400kcd+, pretty amazing and great build quality. Flood covered many times over as a preference, mm15vn,tn36vn,tk75vnq70,CQvn off top of head

Dont rule out the k60vn, amazing light,230kcd with one of the best beams imo, stunning, not to mention the great control ring UI!!!!

Wow thats some waffle
Edit- 110kcd now due to diffused domes, maybe similar to the tm16 but a lot brighter and far more flood


----------



## Parrot Quack (Feb 7, 2016)

That's some response. Thank-you for what you had to type and your effort posting beam shot images. That was very kind of you. I've been pouring over the post the last several hours as I read up on OTF lumens vs LED lumens while bit watching "North by Northwest." It was a good movie but it has the lamest ending. 

I like the output of the X60vn and the price is doable but I'm currently suffering from information overload and I'm not sure which way to go. And yes, I do want a wall of light......but I also want a wall of light down range.

I'm envious as I can't eat waffles (Type 2 diabetes) so I have to get jacked up on morning caffeine. Mmmmmmm, sugar but of course, no sugar allowed. :mecry: Later today, I will kickback with pizza as today is "Superbowl Sunday." It's da law. One can't have "Superbowl Sunday" without pizza. And due to diabetes, no alcohol. :mecry:

My brain tells me, size-to-doughnuts, for my situation, the TK75vnQ is the Goldilocks flashlight. Personally, I want all three and I'm not kidding. :naughty:


----------



## ghostprepper (Feb 7, 2016)

Flashlights
Fenix EO5. 1/AAA
Fenix E12. 1 /AA
Fenix E25. 2 /AA
LD02. 1/AAA
LD11 1/AA
LD50 4/ 3V CR123A
What other carry size should I consider


----------



## ven (Feb 8, 2016)

No probs mr quack, depending on reflector type /lens etc you can expect to loose up to 30% of LED lumens. Of course this is a variable , some lights may loose 25%......etc

So 1000led lumens may be 700 ansi lm as an example .....


----------



## Parrot Quack (Feb 8, 2016)

All I have to help with my decision are beam shots. Including your's, from all the beam shots that I've looked at, being phone camera shots, everybody tells how they under perform what the eyes see. And I can't forget how I'm being whipped around by LED lumens and OTF lumens.

My tending thoughts regard your comment for the TM16GT.....on steroids which, IIRC, is the unit that has the following specs: 5000K tint, Lumen 5500/5200, Lux 400K Max. Vinh's photo below.


----------



## ven (Feb 8, 2016)

Not sure on the photo if its a Q or a Q70(the xhp70 x 4). If it is as described in red and its a fiat lux which basically means near perfect tint/beam to body lining up with head perfect(cant be asked for, now and then a FL will come up in a sale, or someone lucky will end up with one without knowing due to their light..........being one!)

So led lumens are around 30%(no splitting hairs, just a rough % here, could be 25%, could be 35%) higher than OTF(out the front lumens). Now OTF is measured from a set distance(say 5m) and he has 2 readings, the 1st which on most lights is higher, the OTF lumen amount, the 2nd is to ansi standard and after 30 seconds(again usually this figure is lower with the odd exception).

Now vinh's measurements are conservative, example-5000lm could actually be 5500 OTF...........tbh its more than likely. He uses the figures more to keep a standard to all his lights are measured. So if one is 5000lm and the other is 8000lm, there will be a 3000lm difference still, its just in keeping with his light measurements. He measures a tk61vn to be lower than a tn32UTvn, yet his measurement for the tn32UTvn was around 500kcd ish...........(Justin measured the tk61vn at around 600ish + kcd off top of my head without searching exact figures.)

Its a larger light, the drivervnx2 really gives it an advantage for flexibility imo............

My advice is ponder more, if i lived near or even in the same country, i would be happy to ship a light/s for you to actually try out.

Vinh does offer a full refund if not happy, so rest assured on that part if disappointed you can return it..............this will be a rare occurrence but it does happen rarely. Most are very impressed..........

Wall of 14-16000 OTF which may not be too far off 20k led lumens
Lots of flood and around 500kcd he is getting now...............

Then tint, if you dont own any neutral or 5000k lights, i would recommend trying one, the rendition is really pleasing to the eye and you will more than likely end up getting more neutral lights in the future.............."more than likely" .

If you can, get heat treated bezel, maybe the engraving which is random on the bezel just to make a special light that bit extra special. All subjective and depends on taste of course, just a thought and recommendation from ven:thumbsup:

So experts can give a more exact science, but losses are due to reflectors(orange peel will effect more loss than smooth), then the lens type, how many wells.............all factors from getting LED lumens to actually ones we see which are the OTF lumens.

Manufacturers try and keep certain losses to a minimum by using (example) specific optics to allow 98% light through(example).

Sorry if not too clear, not always easy to explain:thinking: and try and keep simple to understand................. as i am simple


----------



## ven (Feb 8, 2016)

Phone pics up viking pro v2.5 like



k60vn at 230kcd




On Fenix track, same tree in back as the tk75vnQ70 and K60vn
Fenix tk61vn at 630kcd



tk50




This is pure flood from the x40vn triple quad at 5000 OTF




tk75vnQ70




All poor conditions due to lake/fog/mist which is mild but there.

From 50% to 70% to 100% on the tk75vnQ70 just appears as little bumps to the eye, but noticeable bumps if makes sense. They eyes are already adapted from say 7000lm, so even to 14,000 double the lm, it does not look twice as bright.............maybe to the eye 30% brighter if makes sense(so hard to explain :laughing: )


----------



## Archangel72 (Feb 8, 2016)

Fenix Lights

TK75 2015
PD35 Tac 2015
PD40
E25UE

planning on a TK75 from Vinh SOON


----------



## Parrot Quack (Feb 8, 2016)

ven said:


> From 50% to 70% to 100% on the tk75vnQ70 just appears as little bumps to the eye, but noticeable bumps if makes sense. They eyes are already adapted from say 7000lm, so even to 14,000 double the lm, it does not look twice as bright.............maybe to the eye 30% brighter if makes sense(so hard to explain :laughing: )



Your above is why I'm settling on the TK75vnQ: Spec 2: Brightest throw option with whiter ~ 5000K tint, Lumen 5500/5200, Lux 400K Max.

My eyes are looking for what they deem to be the best and based on your above, the Nitecore MH20 aside, expectedly, it will be my last floody/thrower purchase until LED/Battery technology has caught up with my light greedy nature. About the second week of March, I have planned cataract surgery so hopefully I'll get a bit of a light bump out of the surgery.


----------



## ven (Feb 9, 2016)

Good luck with the surgery:thumbsup: , the tk75vnQ will certainly help you see better too well dr Ven recommends no turbo mode for 4-6 weeks :nana: 

I would say that from what I have read, the Q would be the best suited for you.5000k IMHO is a great happy medium for brightness and rendition . Colours tend to look what the actually look like to me anyway.(of course variables to what time of day, but without going too into it :laughing: ) Still a very floody light, just with a large hot spot of 400-500kcd . A beast......

Just be aware that even though it's roughly twice the OTF lumens , don't expect it to look necessarily twice as bright over the GT. It will be a noticeable bump up for sure, just not twice the bump up if makes sense. Either way you should be very impressed and a great introduction into the Fenix brand ......and the world of vinh :naughty:


----------



## Parrot Quack (Feb 9, 2016)

ven said:


> Good luck with the surgery:thumbsup:



Thanks. Still another month to go as the lenses are assembled.

I'd like more than a bump up and FWIW, I understand the whole double/quadruple thing.



> Either way you should be very impressed and a great introduction into the Fenix brand ......and the world of vinh :naughty:



...:twothumbs


----------



## ven (Feb 9, 2016)

Once you have been vinh de-domized.............a little bump=1000's of lumens

On the tk75vnQ70............I call 50% at 7,000lm to 100% to 14,000lm a bump!


----------



## Parrot Quack (Feb 10, 2016)

Flood or throw? Flood or throw? vnQ or vnQ70? ??? Me? I want a combination of the vnQ and the vnQ70. Like the beam of the TM16GT, yet brighter cause I'm light greedy.


----------



## ven (Feb 10, 2016)

tk75vnQ then, 400kcd and 5000+ lumens............


Dont forget a runtime kit!!! dont go big....................go huge


----------



## Parrot Quack (Feb 10, 2016)

Or 14k floody lumens. Flood or throw? Now I'm thinking floody at a hundred yards. Between my cataracts and the flashlight, I'm sure something bright and illuminating will come of the deal.

And yes, I do appreciate your thoughtful efforts.

Regarding the run time kit,Vinh (or somebody) mentioned, when the light is on turbo, the light has a three to five minute run time and then the light becomes too hot. I have a heat sync question in to Vinh via e-mail. This question is what messed up my thinking.


----------



## ven (Feb 10, 2016)

Anything realistically over 8000lm will get warm...........hot quite quick, the tk75 host depending on ambient temps should run around 10mins or so at around 4000lm. Too many variables and as you life in Florida(lucky guy) ambient temp will play a negative part.

I wanted something a little different, i have throwers(tn32UTvn and flooders(tn36vn), some good inbetween(k60vn to name one).

Flood for me is more useful, the reach from the Q70 is more than adequate for me........Plus 14,000-16,000lm (carrier mod) is a very special light! ).

If vinh has both, he may ship both and maybe return one you least prefer, thats just a thought and to possibly sort with vinh(depending on stock etc). He will do what he can either way!

So yes heat is always going to be a problem, if you want 14,000lm for 30 mins...............you may need to move to Alaska! 
If your happy with 5 mins of 5000lm, odd blast at 14,000 to scan for a minute, you will be fine. Have to treat turbos as just that, short bursts to light an area, then dial back for more general use.

To add you can set your turbo timer(scroll down for electronic side switch part)
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-DriverVN-amp-DriverVNX-Programmable-Circuits

So could set it to what ever time it gets to when starting to get uncomfortable.........job done!

However your hand has to take preference regardless of timers, too hot, dial down or off!!! simple rule for all VN's.


Go huge






:laughing:


----------



## ateupwithgolf (Feb 10, 2016)

Parrot, 
I think the tk75vnQ is the way to go. The Q70 sounds cool, but the runtime is low till it gets hot and its just mainly a flood light. Sure that flood will go far, but it's not near the same. The vnQ has plenty of spill so is very usable to walk around with at night. Spec 2 all the way.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Feb 10, 2016)

Ven and ateupwithgolf. Thank-you for each side of the story. LOL. I'm just as confused. Between all the lesser lights that I have, I'm good for walking around. I'm wanting something to personally light it up and put an ear-to-ear grin on my face.

I'm up in the mountains of California at 2,300'; North of Sacramento by a hundred miles. A developed community called Magalia. Lots of trails and trees needing to be lit up. Hmmmmmm, Spec 2 or Spec 3? Choices.


----------



## PartyPete (Feb 10, 2016)

E12
E25
...and an E41 in the mail.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Feb 11, 2016)

Ven

If Vinh can't mod a TM16, I'm going have to temporarily give up on this hunt as size and heat issues are causing me fits.

The SR96vn is too large of a light with battery issues and there's heat issues with the TK75vnQ70. I have an e-mail into Vinh so he's the final arbiter on this matter.

I just wanted to let you and everybody else who have weighed in on this matter to know where I'm at with this question.

...:mecry:


----------



## dhunley1 (Feb 11, 2016)

_E05 x2_
_LD09 x2_
_PD22
E12 x2

And I just got an LD11. Really liking it. Might be my new favorite Fenix. _


----------



## ven (Feb 11, 2016)

Mr Quack, he should be able to mod it as he did for mark, he (iirc) made it 5000k and a current bump.

The tk75vnQ would be a better option for you , it has lots of flood and very good throw. The Q70 is more of a specialist version, one more for purely flashaholic use, yet dont forget with all the mode group options, you can run it at 30% for longer duration. 30% is still 5000lm give/take!

sr96vn is a very nice light too, but the rc40 is around the corner also, potential of xpl HI or xpl PDT(latter vinh can get better throw from over the HI). 

Would not rule a tk75 out, int a fantastic host/size light, from early 2600lm model to vinhs 21k lumen xhp70 version.........thats some host!!! Just deciding on what ingredients in the tk75 that suits your wants/needs.

Both should make you grin! The Q is a fantastic all round performer with more throw than many out the box throwers. The Q70 is astonishingly bright...........Unfortunately your never going to get 14-16k lumens in that size that will run for 1hr(unless a miracle happens with LED's ). Light a field, light far enough for most uses, make people amazed, have a balls out performer which is flood orientated..........its hard to beat within reason ! (money and physics being the reason).

You have time anyway, never know............If(wish i did) lived your side, would be happy to post to try out.......heck we could have a flashlight party


----------



## Parrot Quack (Feb 11, 2016)

Yes. Love the width and throw of the Q70. From your images and images posted online, I've found I'm more of a two or three hundred yard kind of user. Thanks for your thoughts and help.


----------



## ven (Feb 11, 2016)

Parrot Quack said:


> Yes. Love the width and throw of the Q70. From your images and images posted online, I've found I'm more of a two or three hundred yard kind of user. Thanks for your thoughts and help.



No probs, the trees maybe 160yds, poor conditions and a phone camera(really dims the light down due to being overwhelmed). So basically in real life, it is far brighter and the trees are a lot easier to see!!


----------

